# Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?



## TraffyLaw (11. Juni 2017)

*Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*

Guten Tag,

Ich bin mir noch nicht sicher, aber reicht das 430 Watt Netzteil für die RX 560? Ich will mir keinen besseren Netzteil kaufen da ich Geld sparen will


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*

1. Versuch mal ordentliches Deutsch zu schreiben. Dafür gibts auch Rechtschreib Plugins in den Browsern.

2. 430W was?! Da musst schon genauer werden. 430W hilft so viel wie ein grüner Kia.


----------



## DKK007 (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*

Theoretisch reichen 400W problemlos.

Wie alt ist denn das Netzteil und wie sieht die restliche Hardware aus?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*



TraffyLaw schrieb:


> ... aber reicht das 430 Watt Netzteil für die RX 560? ...


Hallo TraffyLaw,

herzlich willkommen im Forum. Die Leistungsangaben der Hersteller sind nicht genormt, 430w kann darum alles mögliche bedeuten. Mit einem normalen kleinen Prozessor und einer RX560 brauchst Du keine 300W auf der 12V Schiene, nur die ist zur Betrachtung relevant, die beiden Schienen mit 3,3V und 5V werden heute kaum noch genutzt. Wichtig ist darum zu wissen, welches Netzteil es genau ist und welche gesamte Hardware du nutzt.

Es gibt nicht viele 430W Netzteile, solltest Du z.B. eines dieser im Rechner haben, ist alles bestens in Ordnung:
be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 430W ATX 2.31 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Seasonic Eco 430W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Xilence Performance A+ Serie 430W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
XFX TS Series 430W ATX 2.31 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Corsair Builder Series CX430 80PLUS Bronze 430W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
...
Genauer hinschauen müsste man bei älteren wie diesem:
Seasonic S12II-430Bronze 430W ATX 2.2 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
...

Es gibt eigentlich kaum schlechte 430W Netzteile, so es nicht uralt ist und völlig ohne irgend einen Bezug zu bekannten Marken.
Mach am besten ein Foto vom Netzteilaufkleber. Und lass Dich nicht von unhöflichen Foristen beeinflussen.


----------



## Threshold (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*



TraffyLaw schrieb:


> Guten Tag,
> 
> Ich bin mir noch nicht sicher, aber reicht das 430 Watt Netzteil für die RX 560? Ich will mir keinen besseren Netzteil kaufen da ich Geld sparen will



Du musst schon genauer werden.
Welches Netzteil ist das? Wie alt?
Was für Hardware hast du außer der neuen RX560?


----------



## TraffyLaw (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*

Bilder-Upload - Kostenlos Fotos hochladen und ins Netz stellen
Das ist das Netzteil was ich habe
und dazu hab ich halt noch einen AMD 4100fx Prozessor mit 3.60Ghz
Allerdings hab ich eben festgestellt dass ich keinen 6pin Anschluss habe, muss mir dann eventuell noch ein Adapter holen, aber ich hoffe irgendjemand von hier kann mir noch Vorschläge/Tipps dazugeben, wäre nett


----------



## HairforceOne (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*

Wenn ich mir das Ding so ansehe würde ich da eher einen Tausch vornehmen.

SinanPower habe (ich) zumindest noch nie gehört und wirklich beruhigend sind die Preise, die ich da Online für das "Ding" sehe nicht.  - Hersteller von dem Schuppen ist Inter-Tech...

Auch würde ich bei Grafikkarten ungerne mit so ollen Adaptern arbeiten wollen, ich habe es lieber wenn die Karte direkt der PCIe-Netzkabel Strom bekommt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*

Es wird so was sein: Inter-Tech SinanPower VP-430 430W ATX 2.2 | heise online Preisvergleich / Deutschland

Uhhh, wirklich ein alter Schinken, auch wenn er angeblich zwei 12C Schienen hat und mit 18A 12V ausreichend Saft hätte. Aber ohne 6-PIN Anschluss ist das Netzteil eigentlich raus, Adapter würde ich nicht nehmen. Das Problem werden fehlende Schutzschaltungen sein, darüber hinaus altern Netzteile und Kondensatoren laufen aus. Es wird mit Adaptern funktionieren, empfehlen können wir das nicht. 

Wenn Du wirklich sparen willst, liegst Du hiermit am unteren sinnvollen Ende:
be quiet! System Power B8 350W ATX 2.4 (BN257) | heise online Preisvergleich / Deutschland

Besser und für zukünftige Aufrüstungen auf moderne Grafikarten wäre dieses Netzteil. Ab Buchstaben "10"(L10, oder E10, oder DPP 10)  haben BeQuiet Netzteile eine sinnvolle Spannungsregelung, alles davor, wie auch der oben empfohlene günstige B8 350W haben so ihre Probleme mit stark schwankender Grafikkartenlast leistungsstarker Grafikkarten. Das ist für eine RX 560 aber egal. Und es gibt perfekte Schutzschaltungen.
be quiet! Pure Power 10 400W ATX 2.4 (BN272) | heise online Preisvergleich / Deutschland


----------



## TraffyLaw (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*

Ja ich verdien ja derzeit selber kein Geld und mein Bruder wollt mir zum Geburtstag eine Grafikkarte kaufen, fände es respektlos ihn dann noch zu fragen ob er ein Netzteil kaufen soll, werde dann wahrscheinlich ein Nebenjob machen um das Netzteil zu bezahlen, arbeite dann einfach 1 Monat für das zweite Netzteil was du mir empfohlen hast oder vielleicht auch eine bessere, danke dir


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*



TraffyLaw schrieb:


> Bilder-Upload - Kostenlos Fotos hochladen und ins Netz stellen
> Das ist das Netzteil was ich habe


Warum hab ich so ein qualitativ schlechtes Gerät nur erwartet?

Also austauschen, gegen ein qualitativ ordentliches Gerät. 400W Pure Power ist gerade wohl etwas ungünstig, daher 500W oder 400W CM...
Oder gleich das 400W Straight Power 10.



DisOrcus schrieb:


> SinanPower habe (ich) zumindest noch nie gehört


Ich schon. Gleiche Kategorie wie die ganzen -Tech Teile (Intertech, MS-Tech), also qualitativ nicht gut...

Aber wenns Geld wirklich knapp ist, wär ev. auch ein 350W Pure Power eine Möglichkeit...


----------



## Threshold (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*



TraffyLaw schrieb:


> Ja ich verdien ja derzeit selber kein Geld und mein Bruder wollt mir zum Geburtstag eine Grafikkarte kaufen, fände es respektlos ihn dann noch zu fragen ob er ein Netzteil kaufen soll, werde dann wahrscheinlich ein Nebenjob machen um das Netzteil zu bezahlen, arbeite dann einfach 1 Monat für das zweite Netzteil was du mir empfohlen hast oder vielleicht auch eine bessere, danke dir



Ja, das ist natürlich blöd, aber das alte Netzteil solltest du echt nicht mehr weiter nutzen. Das ist totaler Schrott.
Ein soo teures brauchst du bei der Hardware auch nicht.

Wenn dir Lautstärke nichts ausmacht, kannst du das Xilence nehmen.
Xilence Performance A+ Serie 430W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Ich würde aber eher 10€ drauf legen und das L10 mit 400 Watt kaufen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*



TraffyLaw schrieb:


> Ja ich verdien ja derzeit selber kein Geld


Ich habe hier noch ein fast neues BeQuiet L8 300W rumfliegen, was ich nie wieder nutzen werde. 
Das hat ausreichend Leistung, alle Schutzschaltungen und einen 6/8 PIN Anschluss für eine Grafikkarte.
Für einen FX 4100 und eine RX 560 reicht das völlig aus. Dazu ist es es wirklich sehr leise. Ich sach mal
einfach: Alles Gute zum Geburtstag 
be quiet! Pure Power L8 300W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU

Hat irgendwer einen Grund, der gegen den Einsatz des BQ L8-300W spricht? Ich halte das für erheblich
besser als das aktuell verbaute 10 Jahre alte mit passiver Regelung.

Frage: Wie sieht Dein Belüftungskonzept aus? Das Netzteil scheint Luft aus dem Gehäuse zu saugen,
das alleine wird für FX 4100 und RX 560 etwas knapp. Hast Du noch andere Lüfter im Gehäuse oder
irgendwo Platz? Dann würde ich Dir noch einen Lüfter mit in die Kiste legen, wenn ich einen passenden
da habe.  Mach bitte ein Foto vom Gehäuse hinten und von vorne, der Seite etc.


----------



## TraffyLaw (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich sach mal einfach: Alles Gute zum Geburtstag


Vielen lieben Dank 

Zu der Frage:
Ja ich habe einen Lüfter, hier die Fotos vom Gehäuse  innen alles, wenn du mehr Fotos brauchst, sag ruhig Bescheid  Danke
Bilder-Upload - Kostenlos Fotos hochladen und ins Netz stellen
Bilder-Upload - Kostenlos Fotos hochladen und ins Netz stellen
Bilder-Upload - Kostenlos Fotos hochladen und ins Netz stellen


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*

So wie ich das sehe, hast du nur den Lüfter auf dem Prozessorkühler, oder ist vorn noch einer drin? 
Zumindest einer hinten, besser auch noch einer vorn sollte zur Wärmeabfuhr rein


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*

Hinten ist ein 80mm und 92mm Lüfter einzubauen. Da sollte ein 92mm Lüfter rein.
Am Mainboard sieht man einen freien 3-PIN Anschluss, da kann man den einfach
einstecken. Ich schau mal, ob ich noch einen Lüfter über habe. Dann packe ich
den mit ins Paket für das Netzteil. Den musst Du dann so einbauen, dass er Luft 
nach außen bläst. Wo kommt Luft ins Gehäuse rein? Ist vorne ein Lüfter oder 
zumindest Öffnungen? Dann fehlt ein CPU-Kühler, auch da schaue ich mal tief
im Keller, ob was passt. Muss irgendwas kleines sein mit 92mm Lüfter, sonst
passt es nicht ins Gehäuse....

Genauso spannend wird noch der Einbau einer Grafikkarte. Die Slotblenden, so 
heißen die die Metallstreifen, die die Öffnungen verschließen, scheinen bei Dir
mit einem kleinen Schweißpunkt angeheftet zu sein. Um die auszubrechen musst
Du, wenn es ganz blöd läuft, das Mainboard ausbauen. Schau Dir das mit Deinem
Bruder noch mal in Ruhe an, bevor er die Grafikkarte kauft. Kann auch sein, dass
man sie ganz einfach heraus bekommt und sie verschraubt sind.

Und wenn dann alles drin ist, kannst Du in Ruhe spielen.


----------



## TraffyLaw (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*

Also an der Seite sind noch Löcher dort, wo auch Luft reinkan, hinten sind auch welche und die Metallstreifen kann man einfach abreißen also reindrücken und sie fallen "kaputt".
Nun ist mir ein Rätsel wie du meinst wie man das einbauen muss, da ich noch nicht weiß wie man Lüfter einbaut, könnte aber auch Youtube Videos dazu anschauen  Aber wie baut man das ein, dass außen Luft bläßt? Versteh ich noch nicht ganz


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*



TraffyLaw schrieb:


> ... Versteh ich noch nicht ganz


Das werden wir Dir Stück für Stück erklären, wenn Du die Teile in der Hand hast. 

Auch der Wechsel des Netzteiles ist eigentlich "ganz einfach" und doch muss man wissen,
was man macht. Frag am besten jemanden, der es schon mal gemacht hat. Die ganze Stecker
passen immer nur an die Stelle, wo sie rein gehören. Man darf nur keinen vergessen.


----------



## TraffyLaw (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*

Ja hatte den Einbau eines Netzteiles mir bisschen angeguckt, ich hoffe ich lern das noch alles, vielen lieben Dank nochmal


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*

Schwierig ist immer nur das abziehen des 20-PIN Steckers am Mainboard. 
Der ist immer sehr fest. Darum ist sowohl das abziehen schwer, als auch das aufstecken. 

Das ist dieser: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...r-cs550m-kleines-netzteil-ganz-gross-img9.jpg


----------



## TraffyLaw (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*

Jap den Stecker hab ich auch schon gesehen


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*

Sooo , jetzt habe ich lauter schöne Sache gefunden. 
Lass Dich überraschen. Jetzt überzeug Deinen Bruder nur,
dir eine Grafikkarte mit 4GB zu schenken, da hast Du merklich
mehr von. 
Sowas: PCIe mit GPU AMD (nach Serie): RX 560, Speichergröße: ab 4GB, externe Stromversorgung: 1x 6-Pin Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
oder sowas: PCIe mit GPU Consumer (nach Erscheinung): GTX 1050 Ti, Speichergröße: ab 4GB, externe Stromversorgung: 1x 6-Pin Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## TraffyLaw (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*

Die RX 560 passt zu meinem System besser wegen DirectX 12, was mein Systen hat und die RX 560 das ja unterstützt und das ist 40 Euro Unterschied mit minimaler Leistung und die RX 560 würd dann auch zu meinem Prozessor passen  Also meiner Meinung nach wäre die RX 560 die bessere Wahl


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*



TraffyLaw schrieb:


> Die RX 560 passt zu meinem System besser wegen DirectX 12l


Das mag stimmen, ich war in Gedanken mehr bei DX 11. Dann ist alles guuut...


----------



## JoM79 (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*



TraffyLaw schrieb:


> Die RX 560 passt zu meinem System besser wegen DirectX 12, was mein Systen hat und die RX 560 das ja unterstützt und das ist 40 Euro Unterschied mit minimaler Leistung und die RX 560 würd dann auch zu meinem Prozessor passen  Also meiner Meinung nach wäre die RX 560 die bessere Wahl


Ne 1050 oder 1050ti unterstützen genauso DX12. 
Zudem gibt es die auch ohne zusätzlichen Stromanschluss, könntest also sofort loslegen und musst nicht nen Monat auf ein neues Netzteil warten. 
Das AMD mit AMD besser funktioniert ist ein Irrglaube.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*

Sofern sein Netzteil dabei nicht abbrennt...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> ... und musst nicht nen Monat auf ein neues Netzteil warten. ...


Paket ist doch schon gepackt.... 

So TraffyLaw, 

*Vorbereitung*
das ist das Handbuch zu Deinem Mainboard, das schaust Du Dir schon mal an:
Support For 760GM-P23 (FX) | Motherboard - The world leader in motherboard design | MSI Global
Mainboard: MSI 760GM-P23 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

*1. Lüfter*
Lüfter gibt es diesen für hinten: Leiser 92mm Premium Lufter Fan SHADOW WINGS | 92mm Mid-Speed von be quiet!
Der Lüfteranschluss auf dem Mainboard hat leider fest 12V und ist nicht geregelt.
Das wird zu laut werden, probier es aus. Der Lüfter selber hat einen 7V Adapter, der
 wird sinnvoll sein. Ich habe Dir noch einen 5V Adapter mit reingelegt, für aller Fälle
(Der hat einmal einen Anschluss zum Netzteil und dann vier Stecker für Lüfter, 2x 12V, 2 x 5V)
Der Lüfter liegt mit im Karton des Netzteils

*2. Kühler*
Dieser CPU-Kühler ist im Paket, lass Dir beim Einbau bitte helfen! Höhere passen leider nicht in Dein Gehäuse
Alpenfohn: Kompakter und Leistungsstarker CPU Kuhler Sella - Alpenfohn
Einbaubilder [Review] Alpenföhn Sella im PCGHX-Check - Alpenföhn's Mini-Matterhorn

*3. Netzteil*
Netzteil dann wie schon geschrieben das hier, auch da sollte Dein Bruder mit drauf schauen
PURE POWER L8 | 300W
http://www.bequiet.com/de/powersupply/392

Viel Spaß mit den alten Bauteilen von mir und schönen Geburtstag


----------



## TraffyLaw (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*

Vielen Dank, ich kann dir nicht  genug danken, das Handbuch hab ich mir schon gedownloadet, soweit ich das verstanden habe muss der Lüfter einfach hinten bei den Löchern mit Schrauben befestigt werden und dann am Mainboard angeschlossen werden (?), beim CPU Kühler muss ich erst mein jetzigen entfernen danach den neuen einbauen und Netzteil ist halt einfach mein jetzigen entfernen danach den neuen da reinschrauben und dann die Anschlüsse am Mainboard reinstecken, habe ich das richtig verstanden?

Und nochmals danke für das Glückwunsch meines Geburtstages, werde das aufjedenfall nicht vergessen, was du für mich getan hast


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*



TraffyLaw schrieb:


> .... soweit ich das verstanden habe muss der Lüfter einfach hinten bei den Löchern mit Schrauben befestigt werden und dann am Mainboard angeschlossen werden (?)...


Dieser Lüfter hat keine Schrauben, sondern kleine "Kunststoffnägel" die man einfach rein drückt.
Wenn Du den Lüfter am Mainboard anschließt, bekommt er 12V Spannung und dreht mit maximal
Drehzahl. Das ist nicht so schön. Der Lüfter hat einen 7V Adapter, die sehen irgendwie so aus:
Bild: Be quiet Shadow Wings im Test: Besser als die Silent Wings? - Update: Jetzt mit Video - Bild in Originalgrosse (7)

Den steckt man in einen passenden Stecker vom Netzteil und dann schließt man den Lüfter an.
Dann hast Du 7V, der Lüfter dreht mit weniger Drehzahl und sollte unhörbar sein. Wenn es immer
noch zu laut ist, liegt ein Adapter für 5V mit im Paket.

,





TraffyLaw schrieb:


> ....beim CPU Kühler muss ich erst mein jetzigen entfernen danach den neuen einbauen ...


Richtig, das Befestigen geht manchmal etwas schwer. Du kannst die originale AMD Halterung nutzen.
Das ist der Vorteil dieses Kühlers. Der hat wie Dein Kühler auch, zwei Laschen. 
Alpenfohn Sella im Test - Seite 2 | Review | Technic3D

Wichtig ist dann noch die Wärmeleitpaste. Die alte muss Du von der CPU mit einen 
Papier sauber entfernen und dann mit etwas neue drauf. Einfach ein Klecks ungefähr
sou groß wie eine Erbse in die Mitte der CPU. 

Ich habe Dir noch eine Tube gute Wärmeleitpaste dazu gelegt, MX 4 steht da drauf. 
Mach das in Ruhe und schau Dir das ein paar mal bei youtube an. Das ist die Kür zum Schluss. 

,





TraffyLaw schrieb:


> ... und Netzteil ist halt einfach mein jetzigen entfernen danach den neuen da reinschrauben und dann die Anschlüsse am Mainboard reinstecken, habe ich das richtig verstanden?)...


Das Netzteil hat ein paar mehr Kabel. Jedes Gerät wird damit angeschlossen. 
- Das Mainboard mit einen 20+4 PIN Stecker und einen weiteren mit einem 4-PIN
- Die HDD-Festplatte hat einen Anschluß
- Das DVD-Laufwerk hat einen Achluss
- Die Grafikkarte bekommt einen Anschluss
- etc. schau einfach, was bisher alles angeschlossen war. Mach vor dem Ausbau Fotos, das hilft...

Und zumSchluss mit Kabelbindern die Kabel ordentlich verlegen. Ich habe Dir
eine Tüte Kabelbinder ins Netzteil gelegt (verdammt, habe ich die wirklich reingelegt?)

,





TraffyLaw schrieb:


> ... werde das aufjedenfall nicht vergessen, was du für mich getan hast


Wir müssen doch unsere Jungspieler unterstützen. 
Anstatt für den Rechner zu arbeiten, lerne lieber ein paar Stunden, da haste mehr von.


----------



## DKK007 (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*

Und danach dann mit dem Rechner arbeiten. 

Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*

Coole Aktion auf jeden Fall! 
Viel Spaß mit deinem neuen schnieken Kistchen


----------



## TraffyLaw (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*

Vielen Dank euch allen! Zu den Einbau: Es hört sich nicht all zu kompliziert an, ich hoffe ich kriegs hin mit deinen Tipps und durch paar Youtube Videos,


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*

Was hast Du eigentlich bis jetzt für ein Grafikkarte?


----------



## TraffyLaw (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*

Keine richtige, eine Onboard Grafikkarte mit 256MB VRam, konnte bis jetzt nichts vernünftiges spielen ohne Laggs zu bekommen, die heißt AMD 760G


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*



TraffyLaw schrieb:


> Keine richtige, eine Onboard Grafikkarte mit 256MB VRam, konnte bis jetzt nichts vernünftiges spielen ohne Laggs zu bekommen, die heißt AMD 760G


Also ein Bildanzeigegerät. Ja gut, dann wird eine RX 560 für Dich eine Offenbarung werden. Die CPU ist nicht der Hit, ich überlegte schon, dir einen FX 8300 zu besorgen 
AMD FX-8300, 8x 3.30GHz, boxed Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Aber das lohnt alles nicht. Der Leistungsgewinn in Spielen ist zu gering. Wenn, dann muss in ein paar Jahren ein AMD Ryzen rein, aber noch kannst Du mit Deinen FX 4100 ein bisschen was machen. Ein bisschen Übertakten sollte auch mit Deinem Board funktionieren.


----------



## TraffyLaw (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*

Also soweit ich gesehen hab reicht mein Prozessor schon noch für die aktuellsten Spiele, bin mit meinem Prozessor eigentlich zufrieden  Du hast schon genug getan, glaube werde für viele Jahre mein Spaß haben mit der RX 560 und dem jetzigen Prozessor


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*

Naja, mit der Grafikkarte wird der Prozessor nur selten zum Problem werden... Hättest du eine GTX 1080, sähe das wahrscheinlich anders aus. Mir selber ist schon mit meinem doch deutlich stärkeren i5 4460 und einer nicht besonders schnellen R9 290 ein CPU Limit in einigen Spielen aufgefallen. 
Aber jetzt erstmal viel Spaß mit deinem System, wenn es fertig ist


----------



## Threshold (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Also ein Bildanzeigegerät. Ja gut, dann wird eine RX 560 für Dich eine Offenbarung werden. Die CPU ist nicht der Hit, ich überlegte schon, dir einen FX 8300 zu besorgen
> AMD FX-8300, 8x 3.30GHz, boxed Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Aber das lohnt alles nicht. Der Leistungsgewinn in Spielen ist zu gering. Wenn, dann muss in ein paar Jahren ein AMD Ryzen rein, aber noch kannst Du mit Deinen FX 4100 ein bisschen was machen. Ein bisschen Übertakten sollte auch mit Deinem Board funktionieren.



Und ich würde in dem 30€ Brett nicht mal einen FX 6300 verbauen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*

Das Du nach dem Einbau der Grafikkarte einen Treiber dafür installieren musst und den Monitor natürlich an die Grafikkarte anschließen musst, ist Dir hoffentlich bewusst. 
Offizielle AMD Radeon Software und Treiber



Threshold schrieb:


> Und ich würde in dem 30€ Brett nicht mal einen FX 6300 verbauen.


FX-4100 95W
FX 6300 125W
FX 8300 95W

Ich habe mir schon was dabei gedacht. Dazu hätte man dann  einfach für 10,-€ kleine Kühlkörper auf die Spannungswandler geklebt. Der Leiostungsgewinn in einfachen Spielen ist aber gleich null und in komplexen modernen Spielen, die mehr als vier Threats der CPU nutzen, ist die Grafikkarte so am Ende, dass es auch nicht hilft. Wenn man son Ding gebraucht für 50,-€ bekommt, kann man das machen. Dann taugt der Rechner auch für viele extreme komplexe Anwendungen, wie Videos machen etc.


----------



## Threshold (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*

Der Fx8300 geht mit entsprechendem Turbo Modus problemlos über die 95 Watt TDP. Und du weißt nicht, wie "schlecht" die CPU am Ende ist.
Für den Turbo Modus liegt am Ende so viel Spannung an, dass es nicht mehr zu verantworten ist bei dem Board.
So oder so. Ich würde in die Plattform keinen Cent mehr investieren.


----------



## D4rkResistance (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Paket ist doch schon gepackt....
> Viel Spaß mit den alten Bauteilen von mir und schönen Geburtstag


Sag mal _*interessierterUser*_ hast du im Lotto gewonnen!?  Das ist ne ernst gemeinte Frage! Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich finde es absolut krass, wie du hier kostenlos deine alte Hardware verschenkst. Aber du kennst _*TraffyLaw*_ doch überhaupt nicht!? Ich mein, mir persönlich geht es finanziell ebenfalls sehr gut, ich hab alles, was ich brauche und bin auch immer sehr hilfsbereit, wenn es um Unterstützung in jedweder Form geht. Aber meine alte Hardware verschenken!? Einfach so!? Ich glaube das würde ich nicht mal für Freunde machen.  Daher kann ich nur sagen...sehr nette Geste von dir!  Aber ist das nicht echt zu viel des Guten!?


----------



## Threshold (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*

Angebote außerhalb des Marktplatzes sind sowieso nicht erlaubt, egal ob verschenkt oder nicht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*



D4rkResistance schrieb:


> ...Aber meine alte Hardware verschenken!? Einfach so!? Ich glaube das würde ich nicht mal für Freunde machen....


Dann fang damit doch einfach mal an. Es befreit und tut gut... 



Threshold schrieb:


> Angebote außerhalb des Marktplatzes sind sowieso nicht erlaubt, egal ob verschenkt oder nicht.


Ja, das erklärte mir Pokerclock heute auch, der Passus der Forenregeln war mir entgangen, in den Marktplatzregeln steht dazu nämlich nichts. Passiert nicht wieder...


----------



## Threshold (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ja, das erklärte mir Pokerclock heute auch, der Passus der Forenregeln war mir entgangen, in den Marktplatzregeln steht dazu nämlich nichts. Passiert nicht wieder...



Wenn dazu nichts genauer steht, solltest du darauf bestehen, dass das entsprechend angepasst wird.
Und alle "vergehen" deswegen können dann auch nicht bestraft werden, denn es ist ja letztendlich alles erlaubt, sofern es nicht explizit verboten ist.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*

Huhu  TraffyLaw,

und wenn alles im Rechner eingebaut ist, insbesondere die Grafikkarte, mach bitte Fotos, so einmal rund um. Das wäre schön.

Viel Spaß beim Einbau und wenn Du Hilfe brauchst, frag.

Das kam als PN


			
				TraffyLaw schrieb:
			
		

> Hab alles außer den CPU Kühler aber irgendwie geht mein CPU nicht mehr rein das ist locker wenn ich den Hebel runterdrück, kannst du mir helfen?


Mach davon bitte Fotos. Hilft Dir irgendwer, der sich mit Rechnern auskennt?
Welchen Hebel meinst Du? Du den Hebel am CPU-Kühler?

Bild1: Hebel am Kühler:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beschreibe genau, was Du gemacht hast. 

So sieht Deine CPU aus: links ist die Oberseite, rechts die Unterseite



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TraffyLaw (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*

Hey,

ich glaube ein paar von den Pins von der CPU wurden verbogen, kann man die irgendwie gerade machen? Kriege den CPU nicht mehr fest rein

Ich mein den Hebel am Mainboard für die befestigung der cpu

Bilder-Upload - Kostenlos Fotos hochladen und ins Netz stellen


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*

Mist, das sieht nicht gut aus 

Die sitzt jetzt schief drin. 

Hier ab Minute 3:00 ist es schön gezeigt:
AMD CPU einbauen | PC selber bauen 1. Teil | How To | Tutorial | Anleitung - YouTube


----------



## TraffyLaw (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*

Ich habs hinbekommen Gott sei Dank, die Pins hab ich gerade gebogen fehlt nur noch der CPU Kühler, danke

Bilder-Upload - Kostenlos Fotos hochladen und ins Netz stellen

Wie soll ich das aber da befestigen?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*

Drücken wir die Daumen, dass die CPU noch funktioniert

Der Ring ist doch, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, für Intel also Sockel 1155/1150/1151. 
Du hättest du normale AMD Befestigung nehmen sollen. Ich schau noch mal in die Anleitung

Schaust Du hier:
https://www.alpenfoehn.de/images/Produkte/Installationsanleitungen/Installation_Sella_web.pdf
Du hast einen AMD Sockel, Du musst die unteren Bilder nehmen. Genau darum nahm ich den CPU-Kühler.
damit gerade nichts umgebaut werden muss und Du die originalen AMD Halter nehmen kannst.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TraffyLaw (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*

Ja hab es auch gesehen  Ich Idiot hab mich vertan hab die Überschrift nicht gelesen, versuche es jetzt mal und hoffe die CPU geht noch einwandfrei


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*



TraffyLaw schrieb:


> Ich Idiot


Das darf man so nicht sehen, natürlich ist die Anleitung völlig 
unübersichtlich! Also natürlich muss es heißen "Diese Idi... von EKL..."
   

Weiterhin Daumen drück, denn so PINs gerade biegen als Einstieg
in die CPU-Bastelei ist schon Hardcore. Wie viele waren es denn?
Im schlimmst Fall 10,-€ in die Hand nehmen und zu einem Uhrmacher
gehen

Und vergiss das 4-PIN Kabel vom Netzteil zum Mainboard nicht. 
Es liegt da ja schon, wie auf dem Bild zu sehen, bereit zum Einbau

PS: Bin jetzt weg, wenn noch Fragen kommen, muss irgendwer anders übernehmen


----------



## TraffyLaw (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*

Fällt mir etwas schwer den CPU Kühler einzubauen verstehe es jetzt nicht wirklich


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*

Das bau erstmal den alten Kühler wieder ein und teste Netzteil und Grafikkarte. Das wollte ich Dir eh empfehlen, bevor Du anfängst.

Es geht sehr schwer, den Hebel am Sella herunter zu drücken. Du musst den Kühler auf der einren Seite einhaken und dann auf der anderen
Seite den Hebel mit viel Kraft herunter drücken, bis er einrastet. Das geht wirklich schwer. Und vorher die Wärmeleitpaste nicht vergessen.


----------



## TraffyLaw (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*

Mein Bruder hatte es geschafft den CPU Kühler einzubauen allerdings ging mein PC nicht an als ich es versuchte ich denke das liegt an den Netzteilsteckern, hab ich irgendwas falsch gemacht?

Bilder-Upload - Kostenlos Fotos hochladen und ins Netz stellen


----------



## thoast3 (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*

Hast du denn auch den 4+4-Pin-Stecker für die CPU-Stromversorgung eingesteckt?


----------



## TraffyLaw (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*

Da gibts 2 davon ein P4 und ein P8, hab den mit P4 angeschlossen


----------



## thoast3 (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*

Würde mich wundern, wenn das Pure Power 2 EPS-Stecker hätte, aber du hast anscheinend das richtige angeschlossen.

Hast du auch hinten am Netzteil den Schalter auf "I" gestellt?


----------



## TraffyLaw (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*

Jap hatte ich, bin gerade beängstigt ob irgendwas kaputt gegangen ist


----------



## thoast3 (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*

Dann bau mal das Mainboard aus, leg es auf einen Pappkarton (ohne Festplatte), schließ das Netzteil an, schließ einen Monitor an, überbrücke die "Power SW"-Pins auf deinem Mainboard (zum Beispiel mit einem Schraubendreher) und schau mal, ob ein Bild ankommt. Könnte ja sein, dass irgendetwas kurz schließt, wodurch der PC nicht startet.


Btw, drehen die Lüfter, wenn du den PC anschaltest?


----------



## TraffyLaw (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*

Nein die Lüfter drehen sich nicht

Ich habs mit dem alten Netzteil versucht da geht der Lüfter an aber der PC immer noch nicht, bitte brauche Hilfe


----------



## thoast3 (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*

Und wenn du den alten CPU-Kühler wieder installierst?


----------



## TraffyLaw (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*

Habs mit den alten CPU Kühler ausprobiert mein PC bootet aber trotzdem nicht ich hör das normale Pieps geräusch lüfter laufen aber kein signal am bildschirm woran kanns liegen?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*



TraffyLaw schrieb:


> Ich habs hinbekommen Gott sei Dank, die Pins hab ich gerade gebogen


Bist Du Dir sicher, dass alles korrekt ist? An dieser Stelle würde ich zuerst ansetzen  und noch mal genau schauen.
Mach bitte zwei Fotos, einmal von den CPU PINs und einmal vom Sockel. 

Mist ...


----------



## TraffyLaw (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*

Bilder-Upload - Kostenlos Fotos hochladen und ins Netz stellen
Bilder-Upload - Kostenlos Fotos hochladen und ins Netz stellen

Ich hoffe die CPU ist nicht kaputt aber ich denke nicht da der PC ja bootet, vorne kommt auch das Licht aber der Bildschirm empfängt kein Signal er bleibt schwarz
Bin mir nicht sicher ob der PC bootet hab mal die 2 RAM Module entfernt und angeschaltet da kam kein Piepen oder so es war wie vorher, ich weiß nicht mehr weiter, allgemein kommt auch kein Piepen


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*



TraffyLaw schrieb:


> Bilder-Upload - Kostenlos Fotos hochladen und ins Netz stellen
> Bilder-Upload - Kostenlos Fotos hochladen und ins Netz stellen


Auf den Bildern ist nichts auffälliges zu erkennen. Du sagtest, Du hast PINs gerade gebogen. Wie viele waren es, wo und wie stark waren Sie krumm?
Im Bild mit der schief aufgesetzten CPU ist nicht zu erkennen, ob der Arretierhebel herunter gedrückt wurde. Hattest Duz da versucht, den Rechner
anzumachen, oder hast Du nur montiert?



TraffyLaw schrieb:


> Ich hoffe die CPU ist nicht kaputt aber ich denke nicht da der PC ja bootet, vorne kommt auch das Licht aber der Bildschirm empfängt kein Signal er bleibt schwarz


Booten beginnt zuerst mit dem Mainboard. Das startet und sucht nach CPU, nach RAM und nach Laufwerken. Beschreibe bitte genau, was Du machst und wie der Rechner reagiert. Wo hängt die Grafikkarte dran? Wie bisher am Mainboard oder an der Grafikkarte? War die Grafikkarte schon jemals eingebaut?



TraffyLaw schrieb:


> Bin mir nicht sicher ob der PC bootet hab mal die 2 RAM Module entfernt und angeschaltet da kam kein Piepen oder so es war wie vorher, ich weiß nicht mehr weiter, allgemein kommt auch kein Piepen


Hast Du Fotos vor dem Schrauben gemacht und kannst jedes Kabel sehen, wo es vorher hing? Damit Du ein Bild bekommst, benötigst Du nur das Mainboard, die CPU mit Kühler, RAM und das Netzteil. Dann sollte man auf dem Bildschirm das Bild vom bios sehen. So banale Fragen wie_ "Hat der monitor Strom"_ stelle ich lieber nicht.


----------



## TraffyLaw (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*

Hatte nur erst montiert danach angemacht hab alles verschiedene versucht
Kann es sein dass das Mainboard defekt ist? Ich mein normalerweiße piept es doch wenn z
B Ram Module fehlen, aber bei mir hat es nicht getan.

Hab ja nur die Onboardgrafikkarte, ich kann das Laufwerk öffnen nach dem "Start" und zu machen, das Licht leuchtet auch bei dem Startknopf, hab halt die alte Hardware reingetan (Netzteil, CPU Kühler) doch es startet nicht wie es vorher getan hatte
Ich bin am verzweifeln gerade was ich falsch gemacht habe


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*



TraffyLaw schrieb:


> ...Kann es sein dass das Mainboard defekt ist?...


Die Bauteile sind empfindlicher, als man denkt. Natürlich ist es alles eigentlich "ganz einfach" 
und doch kann man unglaublich viele Fehler machen. Darum rate ich Anfängern immer das erste 
mal zusammen mit Menschen zu basteln, die genau wissen, was sie machen. 

Schau mal, ob hier jemand in Deiner Nähe ist, der einen Blick auf den Rechner wirft:
Die PCGH-Bastler - Vor-Ort-Hilfe bei Montage und Problemen


----------



## TraffyLaw (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*

Ich frag wahrscheinlich meinen Onkel wenn ich ihm das nächste mal sehe, er wohnt 1 Stunde weit entfernt, er ist Ingeniuer und hat schon oft mein PC repariert.
Ich bedanke mich herzlich für die Mühen die du vollbracht hast, bin einfach ein Idiot gewesen und hab nicht aufgepasst, immerhin hab ich jetzt etwas mehr gelernt über die Hardware etc.
Das Ding ist halt ich bin Spielesüchtig bzw. PC süchtig und bin jetzt ein bisschen depressiv geworden 
Die 2te Wahl ist ich mach einen Job hol mir einen Gaming PC und lass alles so wie es ist...
Aber die erste Wahl ist günstiger, mal sehen.. Ich tippe auf Mainboard kaputt aber sicher bin ich nicht..

Vielen Dank für alles! Ich werd sicher noch deine Sachen die du geschickt hast benutzen bis auf den CPU Kühler wahrscheinlich, weil ich glaube bei dem Einbau ist irgendwas kaputt gegangen und das möchte ich nicht wieder haben oder mein Onkel macht es für mich den Einbau und ich lerne beim Zugucken
Ich benutz bis dahin einen leistungsschwachen Laptop und gib mich damit zufrieden


----------



## blautemple (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*



TraffyLaw schrieb:


> Ich frag wahrscheinlich meinen Onkel wenn ich ihm das nächste mal sehe, er wohnt 1 Stunde weit entfernt, er ist Ingeniuer und hat schon oft mein PC repariert.
> Ich bedanke mich herzlich für die Mühen die du vollbracht hast, bin einfach ein Idiot gewesen und hab nicht aufgepasst, immerhin hab ich jetzt etwas mehr gelernt über die Hardware etc.
> Das Ding ist halt ich bin Spielesüchtig bzw. PC süchtig und bin jetzt ein bisschen depressiv geworden
> Die 2te Wahl ist ich mach einen Job hol mir einen Gaming PC und lass alles so wie es ist...
> ...



Na immer positiv bleiben, es ist gar nicht so einfach PC Hardware mechanisch zu zerstören wenn du nicht mit grober Gewalt vorgehst.
Ich tippe einfach mal auf einen simplen Fehler in der Verkabelung o.ä. nur ist es leider unheimlich schwer sowas aus der Ferne zu beurteilen wenn das Gegenüber nicht weiß was er tut.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*



blautemple schrieb:


> ...Ich tippe einfach mal auf einen simplen Fehler in der Verkabelung ..


Darum frage ich immer nach "Fotos, Fotos, Fotos" unf genauen Beschreibungen


----------



## blautemple (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*

Jap, Fotos von allen angeschlossenen Kabel wären ganz interessant, eventuell ist da ein Fehler sichtbar...


----------



## Threshold (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*



TraffyLaw schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für alles! Ich werd sicher noch deine Sachen die du geschickt hast benutzen bis auf den CPU Kühler wahrscheinlich, weil ich glaube bei dem Einbau ist irgendwas kaputt gegangen und das möchte ich nicht wieder haben oder mein Onkel macht es für mich den Einbau und ich lerne beim Zugucken
> Ich benutz bis dahin einen leistungsschwachen Laptop und gib mich damit zufrieden



Du hast garantiert irgendwas vergessen.
Daher noch mal alle Kabel kontrollieren, alle Anschlüsse des Mainboards betrachten, nicht dass da was nicht eingesteckt ist.
Im Grunde genommen, wenn du den Fehler nicht finden kannst, einfach noch mal von vorne angehen und Schritt für Schritt durchgehen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*



TraffyLaw schrieb:


> ...Das Ding ist halt ich bin Spielesüchtig bzw. PC süchtig ...


Das hättest du nicht schreiben sollen. 

Dann dürfen wir Dir eigentlich gar nicht mehr helfen  
Also wenn, dann nur mit den Versprechen, max. 3h 
am Tach zu spielen, denn Schule geht voooor! 

Oder?_ (Mit der Hand am Ohr ziehend)_ Oooooder???

Mach Dir keine Sorgen, es werden sich Lösungen finden


----------



## TraffyLaw (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*

Ich werds doch wahrscheinlich erst morgen schaffen mit den Fotos

Und ja ich versuch schon seit Jahren die PC Sucht runterzustellen doch es ist schwer  

Ich hoffe einfach mal es ist nichts schlimmes..


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*



TraffyLaw schrieb:


> Ich hoffe einfach mal es ist nichts schlimmes..


PC-Sucht ist etwas total schlimmes


----------



## Cleriker (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*



D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Sag mal _*interessierterUser*_ hast du im Lotto gewonnen!?  Das ist ne ernst gemeinte Frage! Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich finde es absolut krass, wie du hier kostenlos deine alte Hardware verschenkst. Aber du kennst _*TraffyLaw*_ doch überhaupt nicht!? Ich mein, mir persönlich geht es finanziell ebenfalls sehr gut, ich hab alles, was ich brauche und bin auch immer sehr hilfsbereit, wenn es um Unterstützung in jedweder Form geht. Aber meine alte Hardware verschenken!? Einfach so!? Ich glaube das würde ich nicht mal für Freunde machen.  Daher kann ich nur sagen...sehr nette Geste von dir!  Aber ist das nicht echt zu viel des Guten!?


Meinst du das ernst? Nicht mal bei Freunden? Warum nicht?

Ich hatte fast die gleiche Situation vor ein paar Jahren, wie InteressierterUser sie hier jetzt hat. Jemand hatte Lust, brauchte Hilfe (sein Phnom X4 war defekt), hatte aber keine Kohle. Da hab ich ihm ein Paket mit FX8120, Arctic Cooling Fusion 550R und corsair H70 gepackt und ihm kurz vor Weihnachten geschickt. Das ist locker fünf Jahre her und er bedankt sich noch immer jedes Jahr und wünscht mir ein frohes Fest. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Dann fang damit doch einfach mal an. Es befreit und tut gut...


Exakt so ist es. Siehe oben. Hätte nie erwartet dass er danach nochmal schreibt, aber jetzt freue ich mich jedes mal darüber. Damals ging's mir gerade gut, also dachte ich mir, warum nicht. Das war rückwirkend eine der besten Entscheidungen die ich Hardware betreffend je gefällt habe.


Edit
Wenn es wirklich eine Sucht ist, dann solltest du wirklich strikt versuchen davon los zu kommen. Dein Spender hat vollkommen Recht mit der Anmerkung zum lernen. Fang einfach an den PC auch dafür zu nutzen dann ist es nicht so schwer.


----------



## TraffyLaw (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Wenn es wirklich eine Sucht ist, dann solltest du wirklich strikt versuchen davon los zu kommen. Dein Spender hat vollkommen Recht mit der Anmerkung zum lernen. Fang einfach an den PC auch dafür zu nutzen dann ist es nicht so schwer.



Ja den PC nutz ich auch zur Benutzung von Hausaufgaben oder andere schulische Sachen so süchtig bin ich jetzt nicht 

Hab vergessen zu erwähnen dass ich morgen mit der Klasse nach Hamburg fahre bis 23 Uhr deshalb kommen die Fotos doch am Dienstag


----------



## TraffyLaw (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*

So hier sind die Fotos von den Netzteilsteckern,wenn ich danach den PC anmache kommt kein Signal zum Monitor und ebenfalls kein Piep Geräusch was jedesmal kam als ich den PC anmachte, der Lüfter von der CPU dreht sich aber, daher kann doch das Mainboard nicht defekt sein oder? Weil ist ja zum Mainboard angeschlossem. Also der PC bootet nicht der Grund warum dann auch kein Signal vom Monitor kommt


Bilder-Upload - Kostenlos Fotos hochladen und ins Netz stellen

Bilder-Upload - Kostenlos Fotos hochladen und ins Netz stellen
Stecker für das Laufwerk, das kann man trotzdem nochauf und zu machen

Bilder-Upload - Kostenlos Fotos hochladen und ins Netz stellen
Festplattenstecker

Bilder-Upload - Kostenlos Fotos hochladen und ins Netz stellen
CPU Strom

Das ist noch das alte Netzteil was ich sonst immer verwendet hatte, verstehe das Problem nicht


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560 und Fehlersuche am Rechner*

Hallo Traffy Law,

prüf bitte nochmal, wie die CPU eingebaut ist. Du hast den kleinen goldenen Pfeil auf der CPU gesehen? Der gehört hier hin: (Handbuch Seite 74)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei Dir sieht es, wenn ich die Bilder richtig verstehe, um 90° gedreht aus. Kann da ein Fehler liegen?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weiter wollten wir alle Kabel am Mainboard sehen, die Stecker vom Netzteil sehen gut aus, 
aber hast Du vielleicht sonst auf dem Mainboard ein Kabel gelöst, gelockert, etc...


----------



## TraffyLaw (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560 und Fehlersuche am Rechner*

Hey Susanne,

Bilder-Upload - Kostenlos Fotos hochladen und ins Netz stellen

Wir haben es geschafft, es lag tatsächlich wegen der CPU, die saß nicht richtig drin, ich freu mich gerade so, danke vielmals! Ich hab noch die alten Sachen drin, soll ich den neuen Netzteil einbauen wenn ich die neue Grafikkarte hab oder wie?

Ich danke dir so sehr für alles, ist es schlimm wenn ich meinen alten CPU Kühler dran lasse? Ich denke der reicht noch aus auch wenn er lauter als dein CPU Kühler ist.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Traffy


----------



## Threshold (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*

Ja, wenn du die neue Grafikkarte hast, rein mit dem neuen Netzteil.
Wenn du das Netzteil natürlich schon liegen hast, kannst du es gleich einbauen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560 und Fehlersuche am Rechner*



TraffyLaw schrieb:


> ....Ich hab noch die alten Sachen drin, soll ich den neuen Netzteil einbauen wenn ich die neue Grafikkarte hab oder wie? ...


Ja, eindeutig, das ist das einzig wichtige im Paket gewesen. Das Netzteil ist quasi neu, hat 5 Stunden gelaufen und ist eindeutig von erheblich besserer Qualität, als das bisherige. Auch wenn das BeQuiet L8-300W als gruppenreguliertes Netzteil für stärkere Grafikkarten an seine Grenzen kommt, ist es mit der RX 560 ziemlich ideal.



TraffyLaw schrieb:


> .... ist es schlimm wenn ich meinen alten CPU Kühler dran lasse? Ich denke der reicht noch aus auch wenn er lauter als dein CPU Kühler ist....


Wenn Dir der Einbau zu riskant / schwer ist, funktioniert der originale Kühler erst einmal gut. Sobald wir Dich aber in den nächsten Tagen oder Wochen dazu gebracht haben, Deine CPU zu übertakten, wird der andere Kühler wichtig. Und leiser ist er auch. Wenn Du also jetzt, mit neuem leisen Netzteil und leisem Gehäuselüfter nur noch das brummen und wimmern deines Kühlers hörst, tausch es irgendwann bei Gelegenheit aus. Das ist erst einmal nur Komfort für Dich

Ich freue mich, dass der Rechner wieder läuft. Dann ziehe ich jetzt mein Angebot für einen i3 hier im Forum zurück, dass wäre die Alternativlösung gewesen. Aber so bin ich auch glücklich. Auch wenn der i3 Dir fühlbar mehr Geschwindigkeit gebracht hätte. 

Auf jedem Fall hast Du jetzt ein bisschen basteln gelernt.


----------



## TraffyLaw (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560 und Fehlersuche am Rechner*

Ich glaub ich warte erstmal auf meine neue Grafikkarte und lass bis dahin das jetzige Netzteil drinne und dann tausch ich es aus, ich werd wahrscheinlich erstmal geschockt sein wie der Unterschied zwischen einer Onboard Grafikkarte und einer richtigen Gamingkarte ist, da ich noch nie eine richtige Gaminggrafikkarte hatte  Ich teste das dann aus und später wenn ich mehr Leistung noch will, übertakte ich die CPU und bau dann auch den neuen CPU Kühler ein, ich weiß ja jetzt wie das geht und wenn man das kann ist das recht einfach, ich hatte ja den neuen CPU Kühler einmal eingebaut mit meinem Bruder, ich bin gespannt wie der Unterschied zwischen einer Gamingkarte sein wird haha


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560 und Fehlersuche am Rechner*

Und hättest Du auch nur einmal sinnvolle Fotos vom Gehäuse gesendet,  hätte man erkennen können, ob vielleicht ein größerer Kühler gepasst hätte. 
Aber gut, dann spiel halt mit den Boxed Dings auf der CPU, .... drööööhn.... , was hast Du gesagt?, ....dröööööhn....., wie bitte.


----------



## TraffyLaw (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*

Hahaha  Ja egal passt schon du hast schon genug getan für mich, dafür bin ich jeden Tag dankbar und werd das nicht vergessen

Hab gerade gemerkt, dass die RX 560 keinen VGA Anschluss hat und ich spiel mit einem VGA Monitor, kann man dagegen was tun außer Monitor wechseln?  Gibts ein Adapter für sowas? Und wenn ja, lohnt sich das?


----------



## thoast3 (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*

Ja, es gibt Adapter, du brauchst aber einen aktiven Adapter (zum Beispiel einen HDMI - VGA: DeLOCK HDMI/VGA Adapter schwarz (65512) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich -> nur ein Beispiel! ).


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*



TraffyLaw schrieb:


> Hab gerade gemerkt, dass die RX 560 keinen VGA Anschluss hat


Haben Grafikkarten schon lange nicht mehr. Eine GTX 750TI wäre noch die neueste, die ist aber auch schon zwei Jahre alt.
Alle RX 560 haben: 1x DVI, 1x HDMI 2.0b, 1x DisplayPort 1.4
PCIe mit GPU AMD (nach Serie): RX 560 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Die billigsten Dinge (DVI auf VGA) sind so was, würde ich in den Rechnerladen um die Ecke gehen, der Versdand ist viel teurer als das Produkt:
[url=https://www.reichelt.de/?ARTICLE=202006&PROVID=2788&wt_mc=amc141526782519998&gclid=CLeh1Lae0tQCFYi77QodOlICoA]GC VGA-DVI: Adapter VGA-Buchse an DVI Stecker bei reichelt elektronik[/url]
[url=https://www.conrad.de/de/dvi-vga-adapter-1x-dvi-stecker-24-5pol-1x-vga-buchse-schwarz-goobay-986325.html]DVI / VGA Adapter [1x DVI-Stecker 24+5pol. - 1x VGA-Buchse] Schwarz Goobay[/url]

oder sowas: Display port auf VGA
[url=https://www.ebay.de/i/272230369612?chn=ps&dispItem=1]DisplayPort DP Male auf zu VGA Adapter Kabel Konverter Stecker Verbinder Schwarz | eBay[/url]


----------



## thoast3 (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*

Polaris und Pascal können doch afair kein analoges Signal mehr ausgeben, insofern funktioniert der Adapter von _interessierterUser_ gar nicht


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*



thoast3 schrieb:


> Polaris und Pascal können doch afair kein analoges Signal mehr ausgeben


Danke


----------



## TraffyLaw (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*

Okay dann muss ich mir das auch noch holen, dankee 

Soll ich mir dann das von deinem Link holen thoast?


----------



## thoast3 (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*

Ne, ist zu teuer. Lieber so einen:  UGREEN HDMI auf VGA kabel Adapter 1080P HDTV Aktiv Audio Ubertragung Konverterkabel unterstutzt fur PC Laptop, Chromebook, Raspberry Pi Schwarz:Amazon.de:Computer & ZubehAPr


----------



## TraffyLaw (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*

Alles klar, danke an allen insbesondere interessierterUser vielmals für eure Hilfe, ich denke jetzt hab ich bald ein guten Rechner zusammen und kann den für paar Jahre benutzen, hoffe nichts läuft schief in der Zeit


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*



TraffyLaw schrieb:


> ....und kann den für paar Jahre benutzen....


Benutzen ja, ich habe auch noch einen 17 Jahre alten Pentium III in Benutzung. 
Deine Komponenten sind für unsere "Hardware Extreme" Ansprüche heute schon
an der unteren Nutzungsgrenze. Für ältere Spiele taugt es aber gut.

Und bitte denke auch ans lernen, das meine ich ernst


----------



## TraffyLaw (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und bitte denke auch ans lernen, das meine ich ernst



Keine Sorge, bin Dienstag fertig mit der Schule und hab meinen Realschulabschluss und schreibe mittelmäßige Noten außer in der Mathematik, bin danach erstmal dann in einer Berufsschule bis ich eine Ausbildung hab, brauchst dir echt keine Sorgen machen, ich komme mit dem Leben klar, denke ich  Ich weiß es zu schätzen, danke
Ich fühl mich aber schlecht, dass ich nichts zurückgeben für das was du getan hast..


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. September 2017)

*Reichen  Netzteil (BeQuiet L8-300W) und Mainboard  für GTX 1050TI und FX 8300*

Hallo*TraffyLaw* 

Um das ganze Thema abzuschließen und dir endlich einen Rechner zu geben, mit dem Du ordentlich 
arbeiten und notfalls auch mal spielen kannst, kommen die Tage noch zwei Kleinigkeiten. Mehr sollte
man dann nicht mehr in die uralt Plattform investieren.
- FX  8300 (habe ich da)
- 11 Kühlkörper für das Mainboard (wird gerade gepackt, dauert wohl noch ein paar Tage)
*
Dazu eine Frage ins Forum*: 
Gibt es Erfahrung mit diesem Board (MSI-760-P23) und einen FX-8300 mit nur 95W?
 Board: MSI 760GM-P23 Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU

Kühler wird ein EKL Sella, mehr passt nicht ins Gehäuse, auch darum undervolting und nicht übertakten!
Kompatibilitätsliste bis 125W: https://www.msi.com/file/test_report/TR19_24433.pdf

Auf die Spannungswandler kommen 11 mal diese tollen Kühlkörper https://gzhls.at/i/73/80/377380-n0.jpg
Ziel ist es dann, vor allem mit Undervolting das Board stabil zu bekommen, dazu etwas mehr Takt auf
allen Modulen (von 3300 vielleicht auf 3500MHz), dazu hat der Cleriker seine Erfahrung angeboten.

Hier Traffy Law  müssen dann die Kühlkörperchen geklebt werden. Jeder auf einen der elf kleinen 
Mosfet-Chips, die für die Spannungswandlung von 12V auf VCore zuständig sind.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TraffyLaw (7. September 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*

Guten Tag Susanne,

ich kann dir nicht genug danken, ich werde vorsichtig sein und Schritt für Schritt rangehen, erster Schritt ist es den derzeitigen CPU Kühler auszubauen, die Kühlkörper zu befestigen, neuen CPU einbauen, den Sella Kühler einzubauen und versuchen den Rechner zu starten und wegen den BIOS Einstellungen Cleriker zu fragen? Hab ich das richtig verstanden? Ansonsten vielen Dank für deine ganzen Bemühungen, ich freu mich tierisch für all das was ein fremder Benutzer für mich alles tut, ich schätze es sehr, ich hoffe, dass ich es hinbekomme die Seitenwand vom Gehäuse draufzusetzen ohne irgendwelche Probleme zu haben.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. September 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*



TraffyLaw schrieb:


> ...Hab ich das richtig verstanden? ...


Klingt gut.Mit offenem Sockel würde ich aber nichts machen, außer sofort die neue CPU einsetzen und den Sockel wieder sicher zu verschließen.
Die kleinen PINs sind das Empfindlichste. Danach dann die Kühlkleber auskleben,

Wenn Du Watte Ohrstäpchen (Q-Tipps) im Haus hast und Spiritus oder Isoprobanol Alkohol, könnte man die 11 Spannungswandler (Mosfet Chips)
vor der Aufkleben der Kühlkörper noch einmal ganz leicht reinigen, dann hält der Kleber besser. Der GAU der passieren kann, wäre es, wenn ein 
Kühlkörper abfällt und dann einen Kurzschluss auf der Grafikkarte erzeugt. Eigentlich halten die Klebepads enorm fest, meine Kühlkörper traue 
ich mir nicht mehr abzuziehen, so fest ist der Kleber. Das hält also 

Na dann, Paket sollte bald ankommen und dann hast Du einen tauglichen PC, um Videos zu produzieren und anderes Zeug zu machen. War mir ein 
Vergnügen, dann viel Spaß beim Basteln. Und wie gesagt, immer Fragen wenn etwas unklar ist. 

P.S.: Und als erste Lerneinheit für die kommende Ausbildung lies Dir in Ruhe durch, warum Du die Kühlkörper aus die Mosfet kleben sollst. Das ist
 nämlich Leistungselektronik, da fließen ziemlich viele Ampere durch und sie können sehr warm werden:
Metall-Oxid-Halbleiter-Feldeffekttransistor – Wikipedia


----------



## TraffyLaw (7. September 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*

Ja, den gleichen Fehler mit der CPU mach ich nicht mehr, aus Fehlern lernt man 

Also sind in den Kühlkörperchen schon ein Kleber vorhanden, nur es klebt besser, wenn man es vorher reinigt?

Ich wollte schon immer Videos produzieren, Livestreams machen etc. doch aufgrund fehlender Hardware habe ich es nicht versucht, ich bedanke mich herzlich bei dir für alles nochmal, ich werd sowas nicht vergessen in meinem Leben


Und Physik fällt mir etwas schwer es zu verstehen, vorallem wenn das ein Wikipediabeitrag ist, ich versteh gerade nur Bahnhof


----------



## Pisaopfer (7. September 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*

Einer der Threads wegen der man gerne hier ist! Klasse.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. September 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*



TraffyLaw schrieb:


> ... ich versteh gerade nur Bahnhof


Das ist das kalte Wasser der Wissenschaft. Ich habe mit 14 Jahren angefangen, Spektrum der Wissenschaft zu verschlingen. Anfangs verstand ich nur "Bahnhof", je nach Artkel war ein Viertel der Worte unbekannt. Mit der Zeit liest man sich ein und das junge Gehirn verknüpt die Informationen stetig. Natürlich war mir klar, dass Du nur Bahnhof verstehst. Aber es gibt jetzt zwei Möglichkeiten, resignieren oder durchboxen. Letztes ist das, was Dir zwar viel Zeit nehmen wird, dir aber die Methodik näher bringt, sich unverständliches Stück für Stück selber beizubringen. Das ist die Basis für ein naturwissenschaftliches Studium, was, da bin ich mit nach den paar PNs sicher, irgendwann auch Dich packen wir. Der Rechner ist dazu der kleinste Baustein, aber er hilft, Stück für Stück neue Fragen zu finden, auf die Du Antworten finden musst.

Ich weiss, ich bin manipulativ und böse


----------



## TraffyLaw (7. September 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*

 Solche Themen sind echt interessant, nur ist es schade, wenn man dann nichts versteht und dann zigmal lesen muss, damit das Gehirn irgendwann es mal mit Hoffnung kapiert  Ich werde mich durchkämpfen und versuchen soviel Informationen zu kriegen, die ich kann und wenn ich etwas nicht kapiere kann ich meinem Bruder fragen, er ist ja auch ein schlaues Köpfchen und studiert derzeit Maschinenbau 

Ich hab das nicht als manipulativ oder böse gefunden, das ist der Weg des Lebens und hab damit schon gerechnet, dass man viel für sein Ziel tun muss


----------



## Cleriker (7. September 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*

Bleib am Ball und irgendwann wirst du feststellen, dass du fast alles verstehst. Als ich damals die erste PCGH gelesen habe, verstand ich von dem ganzen AA und AF und was dazugehört nicht die Bohne, aber seit einigen Jahren erkläre ich anderen was gemeint ist und finde es kinderleicht. Tu dir nur selbst etwas gutes und halte an deinen Zielen fest. 
Was man an der Uni und der FH leide immer wieder sieht und hört, sind junge Menschen die kaum dass es mal etwas komplizierter wird plötzlich auf einen vermeintlichen Selbstfindungstrip aufspringen und hinwerfen, oder umschwenken. Die meisten wollen jedoch nur der Arbeit und der Verantwortung den der gewählte Weg mit sich bringt ausweichen. Wenn dich ein Thema wirklich soweit interessiert hat dass du der Meinung bist ein Studium in dem Bereich sei das richtige, dann zieh es durch. Stellst du unterwegs fest dass es nicht ganz so ist wie gedacht, zieh es trotzdem durch und schau dann was dich sonst noch interessieren könnte. So wie hier bei deinem PC-Projekt, geht es immer irgendwie weiter. Oftmals unverhofft und anders als man gedacht hätte, aber es geht weiter. Na und wenn wirklich nichts mehr geht... dann reichts noch immer für BWL.


----------



## Threshold (7. September 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich habe mit 14 Jahren angefangen, Spektrum der Wissenschaft zu verschlingen. Anfangs verstand ich nur "Bahnhof", je nach Artkel war ein Viertel der Worte unbekannt.



Und heute sind das für dich alles böhmische Dörfer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cleriker (7. September 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*

Wartet kurz, ich hol mir neuen Kaffee und was zum knabbern.


----------



## Threshold (7. September 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*

Was soll ich machen.  
Als ich 14 war, habe ich die Fehler in Einsteins Relativitätstheorie entdeckt. 

Aber ich will nicht ablenken.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. September 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Und heute sind das für dich alles böhmische Dörfer


In böhmischen Dörfen hat man einige der ältesten Europäischen Bronzen gefunden, aber was soll ich das Menschen erklären, nicht nicht einmal einfachste Graphen verstehen und sich von Nullpunktunterdrückungen in die Irre leiten lassen.  Wenn man Inhalt nicht versteht, sollte man nicht beleidigend werden.  Zieh Du Dich weiter an  einem Watt Verlustleistung hoch, aber nerv mich nicht. Das gehört hier aber alles nicht zum Thema.



Cleriker schrieb:


> Wartet kurz, ich hol mir neuen Kaffee und was zum knabbern.


Ich habe es auf gegeben, es hat keinen Sinn Menschen etwas erklären zu wollen, die einfachste Zusammenhänge nicht verstehen, stattdessen aber ahnungslosen Foristen immer wieder zweifelhafte Empfehlungen geben. Muss ja jeder selber wissen, wem er vertraut. Aber wir sehen ja gerade in der Politik, wie viele aktuellen Rattenfängern hinterher laufen und einfach nicht verstehen, dass sie belogen und betrogen werden. So gesehen ist es ein Teil dieses Themas, einen jungen Foristen das rüstzeug zu geben, um Beiträge zu interpretieren, und nicht Wort für Wort zu folgen


----------



## Threshold (7. September 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*

Wie gesagt, unter 10% Last sind Netzteil sehr ineffizient, das zeigt dein Graphen wunderbar.
Von daher weiß ich gar nicht, was du dich aufregst. 
Lerne akzeptieren, dass sich die Welt nicht nur für dich dreht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. September 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, unter 10% Last sind Netzteil sehr ineffizient, das zeigt dein Graphen wunderbar.


Und, ob 450W mit 10% Last  oder 650W mit 8% Last macht welchen Unterschied? Kein Watt Verlustleistung mehr. Und darum quatscht Du Leuten Netzteile an die Backe, die jede sinnvolle Aufrüstung erschweren. Es ist inhaltlich so unerträglich dämlich....


----------



## Threshold (7. September 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*

Es geht darum, dass ein Netzteil bei unter 10% Last recht ineffizient ist. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
Wenn es dir scheißegal ist, dann ist das ja schön und alle freuen sich.
Ich weise aber darauf hin, wo der Fokus liegen können und bei Rechner, die noch mal deutlich unter 60 watt im Idle liegen, wird das deutlicher.

Also. dämlich ist das, was du ständig bringst.


----------



## TraffyLaw (9. September 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil fÃ¼r die RX 560?*

So das Paket ist angekommen, nochmals ein vielen Dank an interessierterUser,

1. Neuer CPU ist eingebaut
Screenshot by Lightshot

2. MOS-C1 Kühlkörper angeklebt
Screenshot by Lightshot
(Ist das gut so?)


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. September 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*

Danke mr.4EvEr für einen sehr fairen Handel hier im Verkauf.  
Wäre er nicht so günstig gewesen, hättest Du keinen bekommen 

Die CPU sitzt gerade drin, Pfeil ist an der richtige Stelle.
=> Klappe zu, ähhh Sockel verschließen

Und jetzt die Kühlkörperchen für die Spannungswandler.
- zuerst, wenn Du Q-Tipps und Alkohol, Spiritus, Isopropanol im Haus hast, leicht reinigen, das ist aber, so es kein Raucherhaushalt ist, nicht sooo wichtig.
- Klebepads an den Kühlkörper kleben, zweite Folie abziehen und aufkleben. Du musst gut treffen, die Dinger sitzen bombenfest

Und dann der Kühler.  Hatte ich Dir ein 4-PIN Y-Kabel mit ins erste Paket gelegt? Dann
könntest Du den hinteren Lüfter parallel zum CPU Kühlerlüfter anschließen und er
würde ebenso über das Board geregelt werden. Denn der Lüfter war doch, verdammte
Erinnerung, ein 4-PIN Lüfter.


----------



## TraffyLaw (9. September 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*

Weiß ich garnicht, wie sieht der 4-Pin Kabel aus? Hier liegen inzwischen soviele Kabel 

Meinst du eventuell das?
Screenshot by Lightshot

Und guck mal bitte bei meinem vorherigen Post mit den Bildern ob ich das gut draufgeklebt habe  Hoffe das ist gut


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. September 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil fÃ¼r die RX 560?*

Der Lüfter ist erstmal egal, das wird das Feintuning zum Schluss. erstmal den Rechner zum Laufen bringen



TraffyLaw schrieb:


> Meinst du eventuell das?
> Screenshot by Lightshot


Neee, das ist ein Adapter, der ans Netzteil kommt und  2 x 5V und 2 x 12V Anschlüsse besitzt. 
Den könntest Du z.B. für weitere Gehäuselüfter nutzen.  Ich hätte es dran schreiben sollen ... 




TraffyLaw schrieb:


> Weiß ich garnicht, wie sieht der 4-Pin Kabel aus? Hier liegen inzwischen soviele Kabel


ungefähr so, sollte eines von Noctua sein, oder es war ein anderes von Akasa, vergessen...
Man muss dann nur schauen, das die Drehzahlmessung am CPU-Lüfter erfolgt und der 
Gehäuselüfter den Y-Teil mit nur 3-Kabeln bekommt. Vielleicht habe ich es auch vergessen.
Dem Lüfter lag ein fester 7V Adapter bei, der wird ans Netzteil angeschlossen und an den
Lüfter.

Technik: NA-SYC1

Bild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TraffyLaw (9. September 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*

Hmm ich glaub so ein Kabel hab ich nicht gesehen, ist aber trotzdem nicht so schlimm wenns weiterhin aufm 7V Adapter läuft oder?

Muss nur noch den Sella Kühler drauftun doch mein Bruder schläft gerade und weiß nicht ob ich das alleine packe


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. September 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*



TraffyLaw schrieb:


> Und guck mal bitte bei meinem vorherigen Post mit den Bildern ob ich das gut draufgeklebt habe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


*PERFEKT*



TraffyLaw schrieb:


> Hmm ich glaub so ein Kabel hab ich nicht gesehen, ist aber trotzdem nicht so schlimm wenns weiterhin aufm 7V Adapter läuft oder?
> 
> Muss nur noch den Sella Kühler drauftun doch mein Bruder schläft gerade und weiß nicht ob ich das alleine packe


Alles gut mit den 7V, da ist der Lüfter leise und Du hast kaum Abwärme mit der GTX 1050Ti, das schaffen Netzteil und 92mm Lüfter problemlos.

Bring Deinem Bruder ein Bier ans Bett, das weckt Mannsvolk immer


----------



## TraffyLaw (9. September 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*

Das Ding ist keiner von meiner Familie trinkt Alkohol  Wird schwer 

Ich glaub ich warte mal bis er aufwacht bevor ich die Paste drauftue und es dann falsch mach den Kühler einzubauen


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. September 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*



TraffyLaw schrieb:


> Das Ding ist keiner von meiner Familie trinkt Alkohol  Wird schwer


Sehr guter Ansatz. Ich versuch das auch seit Jahren. Naja, so ein starker schwarzer Kaffee hilft auch Wunder, denn Warten geht manchmal nicht 
Das wird er verstehen, oder Du verstehst danach, dass man Leute schlafen lässt..


----------



## TraffyLaw (9. September 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*

Jaa Alkohol ist eine schlimme Droge ich werde nichts konsumieren ob Zigaretten oder Cannabis bin sauberer als sauber 

 Glaube keine gute Idee ihn aufzuwecken deswegen, soll ich mal versuchen mit den normalen CPU Kühler der dadrinne war den PC zu booten? Nicht das nach Einbauen des Sellas der PC nicht bootet und die Mühe umsonst war


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. September 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*



TraffyLaw schrieb:


> soll ich mal versuchen mit den normalen CPU Kühler der dadrinne war den PC zu booten? Nicht das nach Einbauen des Sellas der PC nicht bootet und die Mühe umsonst war


Kann man machen, so schlecht sind die boxed Lüfter nicht und der beiligendeist neu. Wisch nur die originale Wärmeleistpaste mit meinem Fingerabdruck ab und nimmt einen Flecks der guten MX 4

Und dann => Ready vor take off. Es wird zuerst eine Biosmeldung kommen, weil die neue Hardware detektiert wurde


----------



## TraffyLaw (9. September 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*

Screenshot by Lightshot

So, so sieht das nun aus, Zeit zum testen, wenns klappt soll ich nachher den Sella Kühler einbauen?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. September 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*

Nicht das 4-PIN Kabel vergessen. Das baumelt da noch rum und dann: Power on ... ich drück die Daumen

Schön wären noch Fotos vom Gehäuse. Die Breite würde mich interessieren und, ob weitere Lüfter zu installieren sind, etc...


----------



## TraffyLaw (9. September 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*

Alles klar er bootet, Screenshot by Lightshot

Aber BIOS Einstellungen oder so hab ich jetzt nicht gesehen, er hat normal gestartet vielen Dank nochmal für alles , er hat den Prozessor erkannt


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. September 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*

Tri tra trullala! 
Das Bild, das ist wieder da!

Sehr schön. dann jetzt auf die Temperaturen achten und spielen, 
ähhhhh, lernen ähhhh, ach, ..., Du machst das schon....
HWMONITOR | Softwares | CPUID

Und denn den Cleriker einspannen, zum optimieren der CPU,
Undervolting, Nortbridge, Takt leicht hoch, ohne die Spannungswandler
zu überlasten



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Nicht das 4-PIN Kabel vergessen. ...


Fehler meinerseits, eine Hälfte war ja drin, dass ist die zweite Hälfte, alles guut


----------



## TraffyLaw (9. September 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*

Hahaha  Keine Sorge, ich werds tun, hab ja schon jetzt seitdem ich hier bin vieles gelernt von PC's, bin derzeit in der Berufsschule Wirtschaft und Verwaltung mehh.. und das weil ich keine Ausbildung gefunden habe, hatte letzten Montag meinen ersten Schultag und mache jetzt ein Einjahrespraktikum im Büro, ich lerne wenn ich was lernen muss  Hab derzeit nichts 

Vielen vielen vielen Dank für alles und deinen Bemühungen, solche Nettigkeiten sieht man selten, ich werds in meinem Leben behalten alles was du getan hast für mich

Und wegen den BIOS, muss man da noch was einstellen manuell?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. September 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*



TraffyLaw schrieb:


> Und wegen den BIOS, muss man da noch was einstellen manuell?


Müssen, sollten, könnten, sind verschiedene Ding. Es läuft und es gilt _"Never chance a running System"._
Aber wir sind hier bei Hardware Extreme, da geht es immer um das letzte Prozentchen, egal in welche
Richtung. Hier sind liebevolle, durchgeknallte _"High Performer" _am Start. 

Es lohnt merklich. Erstens: Vcore absenken, dann wird die CPU etwas kälter und die Spannungswandler bleiben kühler.
Die verbrauchte Leistung steigt mit V² (also der Spannung zum Quadrat), darum bemerkt man auch schon 50 mV.
Dann kann man versuchen, den Takt etwas anzuheben. Aktuell hast Du, solange ein Modul läuft, glaube ich 4200MHz,
wenn alle vier Module genutzt werden, nur noch 3300MHz. Wenn man mit Undervolting trotzdem 3400 oder gar
3500MHz schaffen würde, wären das sichtbare FPS in Spielen, in denen die CPU begrenzt, denn ob 28 FPS oder
derer 30 ist gut zu bemerkbar.

Und dann der RAM und die Northbridge, auch da liegen 0-5% Mehrleistung verborgen. Das ist alles Spielkram, aber
wir spielen und Basteln doch alle so gerne  

Der Cleriker freut sich auf Dich!

Test ihn erstmal, schau auf die Temperaturen, erfreu Dich im Taskmanager an acht CPU-Balken und lass das Ding
erstmal laufen.


----------



## TraffyLaw (9. September 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*

Hab zwar nur ein bisschen verstanden  Aber ich frag einfach mal Cleriker, ich vertrau mal auf seinen Anweisungen


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. September 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*



TraffyLaw schrieb:


> Hab zwar nur ein bisschen verstanden


- VCore ist die Spannung (V), die die CPU (Core = Kern) bekommt. Jeder Chip variiert, darum kann man versuchen, die Spannung zu reduzieren. Muss nicht funktionieren.
- Höherer Takt der CPU => höhere Leistung, aber auch höherer Stromverbrauch und höhere Temperaturen
- RAM (Arbeitsspeicher) kann auch höher getaktet werden, du hast, wenn ich mich recht erinnere 1333er, vielleicht läuft er auch mit 1600MHz oder noch mehr. 
- Northbridge ist ein Zusatzchip direkt unter dem großen Kühlkörber neben der CPU. Dessen Takt zu erhöhen, beschleunigt viele Geräte  (Northbridge – Wikipedia)

Ich hoffe, das war verständlicher


----------



## TraffyLaw (9. September 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*

Jetzt ist es viel verständlicher  Und das alles stellt man im BIOS ein?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. September 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*



TraffyLaw schrieb:


> Jetzt ist es viel verständlicher  Und das alles stellt man im BIOS ein?


Ja, das Bios, also die grundlegende Software, die der CPU "erklärt" wer sie ist, übernimmt die Kommunikation vom Mainboard zur CPU und zu allen Geräten (RAM, Laufwerke, etc). Und dort kann man, wenn man weiss wo und wie, allerlei einstellen. Frequenzen, Takte, Latenzen (also die Zeit zwischen zwei Signalen) und so weiter. Macht man grobe Fehler, kann der Rechner auch ganz blöd im Eimer sein. Darum sollte man wissen, was man einstellt und wie.

Die wichtigste Funktion, die Du Dir im Handbuch anschauen solltest, ist die Boot Reihenfolge der Laufwerke. Denn "booten" also hochfahren, kann man von DVD, USB-Stick, HDD, SSD, und wenn z.B. das Windows auf der Festplatte kaputt ist, der Rechner aber immer zuerst von der Festplatte bootet, hast Du ein Problem. Dann muss man, soll der Rechner z.B. zuerst auf der einglegten DVD suchen, die Boot Reihenfolge ändern. Das als absolut Grundlegende Basisinformation. Ich gehe davon aus, dass Du dass alles kennst. Aber sicher ist sicher. Der Zusammenbau klappte ja auch sehr gut. Apropos, kannst Du das Seitenteil jetzt wieder schließen? Dazu einfach die Kabel zur Grafikkarte, vorsichtig im 90° Winkel nach unten weg biegen.

Läuft denn noch alles und bemerkst Du Unterschiede? So groß sollten die bei einfachen Spielen zum FX 4100 nicht sein. Erst bei moderneren oder bestimmten Anwendungen kann es bis zu dreimal schneller laufen.  Läuft alles stabil, schon mal auf Temperaturen geschaut?

 Rechner sind spannend, da kann man sich den ganzen Tag mit beschäftigen...


----------



## TraffyLaw (10. September 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*

Jap das Seitenteil werd ich bald wieder schließen und den Unterschied hab ich schon gemerkt, es läuft flüßiger sogar aufm Desktop,  ich glaub die Temperaturen sind niedrig, sieht danach aus
Und ja PC's sind sehr interessant, was man damit alles machen kann und worauf man alles achten muss  Ich hoffe ich weiß irgendwann auch soviel wie die meisten User von hier

Gyazo - 60a045b8be61442d2379e360cca22270.png
Gyazo - a9641df86413080d7d5101848f7fcee6.png


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. September 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*

Bekommst Du keine Ohrenschmerzen bei dem Lärm im Rechner? 3667 U/min des CPU Kühlers? Ahhhhhh 

*1. CPU:*
Leiser sieht man die CPU Temperatur nicht wirklich, Es liegt noch keine Last auf der CPU, es waren maximal  40% Utilisation (also Nutzung), Die sensoren sind recht ungenau bei kalten Temperaturen, erst Richtung Abschaltung (ca. 70°C, keine Ahnung) werden die Sensoren genauer.. Kann aber auch, wenn Du es nur 18°C im Zimmer hast. Die Last ist gering und der kleine Lüfter rödelt maximal. Auch Lüfterkurven kann man im Bios einstellen. Dann wird es je nach Bedarf leiser, aber auch wärmer. Ist das schon der Sella oder der bei der CPU beiligende Lüfter (Boxed). Der Sella sollte nämich nur max. 2200 U/min erzeugen. Balsam für die Ohren. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Testprogramm: *Mit Prime95 kann man die CPU voll belasten. Mach das aber erstmal nur kurz und lade slche Software immer nur direkt beim Programmierer. Alle Links über Chips.de und andere sind verseucht mit Zusatzprogrammen. Also lieber weniger installieren, bevor man sich was einfängt.
GIMPS - Free Prime95 software downloads - PrimeNet


*2. GPU:*
Die Grafikkarte ist auch kaum belastet, es waren max. 61% (GPu Utilisation), außerdem finde ich den Serientakt niedrig, die hat ja noch nicht mal richt hochgetaktet bis 1480 MHz, was sie serienmäßig kann. Auch deren Takt kann man langsam und vorsichtig, mit bedacht erhöhen und schauen, ob es noch stabil läuft. Dieses Programm von Palit sollte der Grafikkarte eigentlich beiligen: 
GPU Übertakten: :: Palit - ThunderMaster ::

Bild des einzig wichtigen Regels, alle anderen lässr Du so und dann geht man in kleinen Schritte (20-50 MHz) immer höher, bis die Karte abstürzt. Dann geht man wieder 50-100 MHz zurück und gut ist:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aber zuerst benötigst Du ein Spiel, das die Leistung überhaupt benötigt. Es gibt dafür auch Benchmark Programme, die die Leistungsfähigkeit testen und dabei ordentich den Rechner belasten. Wenn Du dabei den HWMonitor laufen läst, bekommst Du einen ersten Eindruck, wie warm der Rechner in Spielen werden kann:
GPU Benchmark: 3DMark - Der weltweit popularste Benchmark




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*3. System (Mainboard) Temperaturen*
Leider weiss man nie, welche es sind. Das könnten Spannungswandler, Northbrigde und Southbridge sein, aber auch ganz andere Dinge. Solange da nicht üver 80°C geht, ist erst mal gut. Mit gefallen die kleinen Kühlkörper der beiden Mainboardchils nicht. Im schlimmsten Fall sende ich Dir kleich 40mm Lüfter, die man direkt auf die Kühler klebt. Aber das ist für gaaanz viel später.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*
4. Festplatte*
Die sieht sehr schön kühl aus, sollte man abwarten, was passiert, wenn Du lange gespielt hast. Gehäuse wärmen sich auf und Du hast vorne keinen Lüfter. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...


ich habe fertig....


----------



## TraffyLaw (10. September 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*

Bei mir ist das so mit dem Übertakten: Gyazo - 74d56ae923461ce96994f307250ff9e9.png

Benutze derzeit den Boxed Kühler, werde morgen oder so den Sella Kühler einbauen  Und ich bin schon gewohnt mit dem PC Geräusch, dass ich das überhaupt nicht mehr höre 

Also soll ich es jetzt mit dem Benchmark testen und im HWMonitor danach nachschauen? Und wie soll ich das takten bei dem Screenshot oben?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. September 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*

Ich bin doch jetzt erst fertig mit schreiben gewesen. Lies noch mal alles, es kam noch viel dazu 



TraffyLaw schrieb:


> Also soll ich es jetzt mit dem Benchmark testen  und im HWMonitor danach nachschauen?


Du "sollst" gar nichts, du kannst, wenn Du es möchtest. Wenn es Dich interessiert und Du den Rechner quälen willst, nutze kurz prime95 (siehe link im letzten Beitrag) und den Firestrike Benchmark (von Furmark, link ist auch angegeben) um das System zu belasten. Lass parallel den HWMonitor laufen, dann sieht man die maximal Temperaturen. 



TraffyLaw schrieb:


> Und wie soll ich das takten bei  dem Screenshot oben?


Und dann kann man irgendwann mit dem Programm, was Du oben gezeigt hast, dem Palit TunderMaster bei Bedarf, wenn Du in Spielen an die Leistungsgrenze der Grafikkarte kommt, den Takt erhöhen. Das kommt viel später, erstmal schauen, ob alles stabil läuft mit den sehr einfachen Mainboard. Es gibt noch so viel mehr, was wir machen können. Immer schön langsam und der Reihe nach. Irgendwann kommen wir dann zu den Einstellungen im Nvidia Treiber, auch da kann man noch ganz viel zaubern, damit Spiele schöner aussehen. FXAA, Antialising, DSR Faktor,  usw. wären die Stichworte.


----------



## TraffyLaw (10. September 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*

Achsoo okay  Sorry bin Langsamdenker, also sobald etwas meinen GPU überschreitet von der Leistung her, soll ich dies machen? So hab ich das verstanden jetzt
Allerdings bin ich jetzt nicht ganz mitgekommen, hab verstanden was ich machen muss, ich hab Cleriker schon angeschrieben wegen den BIOS Einstellungen und mache dies erstmal, sobald er mir erklärt wie das genau geht  Dann hab ich das schonmal hinter mir 

Vielen Dank, dass du mir das so ausführlich wie es geht erklärst, ich habs zum Teil verstanden und weiß worauf du hinaus willst, danke für die Bemühungen  Der Thread ist ja nicht weg, könnte in Zukunft diese Erklärungen gebrauchen


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. September 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*



TraffyLaw schrieb:


> Dann hab ich das schonmal hinter mir


Das ist ein ewiger Prozess, da ist man nie fertig 
Aber man kann erstmal eine solide Grundeinstellung finden.

Wir sind noch ganz am Anfang. Es läuft, und das ist der erste positive Schritt.
Jetzt würde ich erstmal schauen, ob es stabil läuft. Dann die CPU im Bios optimieren,
dann die Temperaturen genau anschauen, und dann geht es an das letzte Feintuning
der Grafikkarte. Nimm Dir Zeit dafür. Das kann Wochen dauern, immer mal hier
und da ein Stündchen. Und Spiel zwischen durch, das ist viel wichtiger als blöde
Benchmarkprogramme. Stabil muss es in Deinen Spielen und Anwendungen  laufen.



TraffyLaw schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, dass du mir das so ausführlich wie  es geht erklärst, ich habs zum Teil verstanden und weiß worauf du  hinaus willst, danke für die Bemühungen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das wird alles, mach Dir keinen Stress. Ich freue mich jedenfalls, dass die CPU
schon mal läuft und Du das alles fehlerfrei hingekommen hast. Das ist schon mal
gut gelaufen!

Bilder vom Gehäuse wären schön, ohne und mit den Seitenteilen. Vielleicht ist 
irgendwo noch Platz für Lüfter und vielleicht auf für einen besseren CPU-Kühler.


----------



## TraffyLaw (10. September 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*

Bis jetzt hab ich keine Probleme in Spielen, liegt aber dadran, dass ich die aktuellsten nicht spiele derzeit, ich warte nun noch auf Clerikers Antwort und versuch die CPU zu optimieren im BIOS, den Sella Kühler muss ich auch noch einbauen, danach kommt die Grafikkarte, sobald sie versagt in irgendein Spiel vermute ich (?)  Wollte mir das Benchmarkprogramm runterladen, aber 3 GB ist es groß und um die Uhrzeit wollte ich es jetzt nicht machen  

Ich freu mich auch tierisch auf das Upgrade von meinem PC, kann dir echt nicht genug danken  Fühlt sich schon viel besser an als vorher


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. September 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*



TraffyLaw schrieb:


> Ich freu mich auch tierisch auf das Upgrade von meinem PC


Das kommt vor allem von Deinem Bruder!


----------



## moreply (10. September 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*



TraffyLaw schrieb:


> Bis jetzt hab ich keine Probleme in Spielen, liegt aber dadran, dass ich die aktuellsten nicht spiele derzeit, ich warte nun noch auf Clerikers Antwort und versuch die CPU zu optimieren im BIOS, den Sella Kühler muss ich auch noch einbauen, danach kommt die Grafikkarte, sobald sie versagt in irgendein Spiel vermute ich (?)  Wollte mir das Benchmarkprogramm runterladen, aber 3 GB ist es groß und um die Uhrzeit wollte ich es jetzt nicht machen
> 
> Ich freu mich auch tierisch auf das Upgrade von meinem PC, kann dir echt nicht genug danken  Fühlt sich schon viel besser an als vorher



Bist du mit der CPU aktuell noch auf Standart settings?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. September 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*



moreply schrieb:


> Bist du mit der CPU aktuell noch auf Standart settings?


Beachte dieses Minimalistische Board: MSI 760GM-P23 Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU


----------



## moreply (10. September 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Beachte dieses Minimalistische Board: MSI 760GM-P23 Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU



Hast du ihm kein neues Board Spendiert 

Also viel OC ist mit dem Board nicht.

Von der MSI Seite:


> Due to power design specifications we strongly advise against running heavy burn in tests on this mainboard to protect your system from heat damage.



Übertakten würde ich gleich sein lassen. Etwas undervolting kann man machen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. September 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*

Hast Du Dir denn nicht den gesamten Threat durchgelesen?   (ja doch, ist etwas lang.. )



moreply schrieb:


> Übertakten würde ich gleich sein lassen. Etwas undervolting kann man machen.


Richtig, genauso ist es geplant, also fast. Sie Spawas haben Kühlkörper bekommen: Screenshot by Lightshot
- Jetzt geht es erstmal darum zu sehen, ob das System unter Last stabil ist. es ist noch der Stockkühler, max. scheint ein EKL Sella ins Gehäuse zu passen
- Dann soll Undervolting, leichte Takterhöhung, RAM Takt etwas hoch und Northbridge etwas hoch. umgesetzt werden. Hast Du sehr gute Erfahrung?  Dann hilf mit, bis jetzt hat der Cleriker Hilfe angeboten
- Dann müssen die Lüft optimiert werden, 3600 U/min des Stocklüfters geht gar nicht, ich denke, da hat irgendwer im Bios "maximale Drehzahl" eingestellt
- Dann kommt die Einweisung in Grafikkartenübertaktung, das ist ganz einfach



moreply schrieb:


> Hast du ihm kein neues Board spendiert


Nee, das hätte sich nicht gelohnt. Es gab drei Aufrüstideen
1. Einfach nur einen FX 8300 und Kühlkörper
2. billiger i5-4570S von Superdeitsch plus ein altes H81 Board, was ich noch habe
3. oder alles neu, G4560, Board, DDR4 RAM

Kosten / Nutzen / Bewertung
1.: Kosten Faktor 1, Nutzen Faktor 1, Das System ist harmonisch und wird dann in Gänze getauscht werden müssen. Der Montageaufwand ist minimal, Anfänger lasse ich ungern alles neu montieren
2.: Kosten Faktor 1,5, Nutzen Faktor 1 - 2, je nach  Spiel oder Anwendung, aber ich weiss nicht, ob mein Board noch 100% ist, und es ist ebenso eine alte Plattform. Einen billigen Xeon 1230-V3 fand ich leider ich
3.: Kosten Faktor 4, Nutzen Faktor 0,7 - 1,5, je nach  Spiel oder Anwendung, einfach zu teuer, wäre natürlich fürs Aufrüsten sehr gut gewesen

Oder wie bewertest Du die Situation? Der FX ist in Anwendungen immer schon stark gewesen (Videos erstellen etc.) und in modernen Spielen ist er zusammen mit der GTX 1050Ti nicht die Drossel. Blöd sind halt nur Spiele wie Arma, die sehr hohe Leistung auf einem Kern benötigen, da versagt der FX, aber er ist immer noch besser als der olle FX-4100. Am liebsten wäre mit ein billiges Bundle mit Xeon und neuem Board, aber dann wären auch 8GB neuer RAM notwendig, um das System zu nutzen. Und das wird dann alles gegenüber einem billigst FX 8300 viel zu teuer. Ich finde das gut so, beten wir, dass das Board alles mitmacht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bild 1: CPU-Leistung der alternativen Prozessoren, rote Striche ungefähr der i5-4570S mit 3000MHZ auf allen Kernen sowie der FX-4100

Quelle: CPU-Tests 2017: Benchmark-Bestenliste - Leistungsindex fur Prozessoren [August]


----------



## moreply (10. September 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Hast Du Dir denn nicht den gesamten Threat durchgelesen?   (ja doch, ist etwas lang.. )
> 
> 
> Richtig, genauso ist es geplant, also fast. Sie Spawas haben Kühlkörper bekommen: Screenshot by Lightshot
> ...


Ich hab ja immerhin mitgekriegt das du ihm einen FX 8300 sponserst  

Ist es der Wraith Kühler oder der Alu Klotz? Mit letzterem würde ich sehr auf die Temps achten.

OC kann ich mich gerne mit einschalten. Beim FX ist halt wichtig alles Perfekt auszuloten, nicht einfach 500mhz mehr Takt und gut ist. Aber ich denke das kriegen wir hin  Das gute ist ich hab ein baugleiches Board hier da pack ich einen FX4300 drauf und teste dann erstmal was die VRMs so aushalten 



> Nee, das hätte sich nicht gelohnt. Es gab drei Aufrüstideen
> 1. Einfach nur einen FX 8300 und Kühlkörper
> 2. billiger i5-4570S von Superdeitsch plus ein altes H81 Board, was ich noch habe
> 3. oder alles neu, G4560, Board, DDR4 RAM
> ...




Ich hätte jetzt nichts mehr in die Alte Plattform investiert. Sondern den Celeron genommen. Aber na ja wenn das Geld nicht da ist was soll man machen. 

Trotzdem wieder eine tolle Aktion


----------



## TraffyLaw (10. September 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*

Ich hab immer noch den Boxed Kühler drauf, soll ich es umtauschen durch den Sella?

Mit den Rest den ihr aufgezählt habt hab ich keine Ahnung, schätze eure Hilfe sehr


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. September 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*



TraffyLaw schrieb:


> ... soll ich es umtauschen durch den Sella?....


Von mir gibt es dafür eine klare Empfehlung, aber alles bleibt Deine Entscheidung. Du musst ein gutes Gefühl dabei
haben. Und dieses mal den Montageträger am Mainboard belassen.  Letztes mal lief es nicht, weil die CPU falsch
eingebaut war. Lass den Sockel einfach geschlossen. Kühler runter, neuer Kühler drauf, Kabel anschließen. fertig

Schön wären Gehäuse Fotos, was den Abstand zum Seitendeckel zeigt. Vielleicht passt ja auch ein größerer rein,
oder im schlimmsten Fall ist der Sella schon zu groß. 



TraffyLaw schrieb:


> Mit den Rest den ihr aufgezählt habt hab ich keine Ahnung, schätze eure Hilfe sehr


Das hat am Anfang niemand. Darum immer lieber einmal mehr fragen und lieber etwa weniger machen als zuviel.



moreply schrieb:


> Ist es der Wraith Kühler oder der Alu Klotz? Mit letzterem würde ich sehr auf die Temps achten.


Leider kein AMD Wraith Kühler, hatte ich zusammen mit den CPU gesucht, den gibt es aber nur für den FX 8370 
Der Sella ich nicht der Held, aber ganz sich kühler und vor allem leiser als der boxed Kühler


----------



## TraffyLaw (10. September 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*

Screenshot by Lightshot

So siehts jetzt aktuell aus, weiß nicht ob dir der Screen reicht, werde gleich mithilfe von Bruder den Sella Kühler montieren und ja letztens hatte ich den Fehler gemacht mit der CPU hab daraus gelernt 
Aber ich glaube der Sella Kühler passt gut in meinem Gehäuse hab ja letztens als das drangebaut habe gesehen und das hat glaube gut ausgereicht vom Platz her

Und mit Montageträger ist der Sockel wahrscheinlich gemeint oder? Kenne die Fachbegriffe nicht


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. September 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*

Das war nur eine ironische Anspielung, weil du letztes mal die falsche "Halterung" genommen hast   Ich weiß, ich bin bööööse 


TraffyLaw schrieb:


> Und mit Montageträger ist der Sockel wahrscheinlich gemeint oder? Kenne die Fachbegriffe nicht


Das hier ist der "Montageträger" , oder  "Halter" für Intel Bilder-Upload - Kostenlos Fotos hochladen und ins Netz stellen
Die sollst Du NICHT nehmen, sondern den original auf dem Mainboard verschraubten. 

Ihr schafft das schon....


----------



## TraffyLaw (10. September 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*

 Das war so peinlich, dass ich das Intel Dingends genommen hatte, habs übersehen bei der Anleitung, dass es für Intel gehört  Ich warte gerade auf meinen Bruder, er hat kurz was zu tun, dann montieren wir den Kühler drauf, soll ich danach das Seitenteil schließen also versuchen? Das einzige was stört ist ja das 6pin Kabel, was ich ja nach unten biegen soll


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. September 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*



TraffyLaw schrieb:


> Das war so peinlich, dass ich das Intel Dingends genommen hatte, habs übersehen bei der Anleitung, dass es für Intel gehört  Ich warte gerade auf meinen Bruder, er hat kurz was zu tun, dann montieren wir den Kühler drauf, soll ich danach das Seitenteil schließen also versuchen? Das einzige was stört ist ja das 6pin Kabel, was ich ja nach unten biegen soll


Klingt alles gut. Ich würde den Rechner nur einmal mit offenem Seitenteil starten. Und montiert den Lüfter richtig herum 
Keine Sorgen, wir haben hier alle so viele Fehler gemacht, wir posten davon nur keine Fotos


----------



## TraffyLaw (10. September 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*

Ich mach nach alldem ein Foto, dann gucken wir ja ob das richtig ist


----------



## TraffyLaw (10. September 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*

Das Ding kostet Nerven

Screenshot by Lightshot

So siehts aus allerdings startet der PC nicht aus welchem Grund auch immer..


----------



## Cleriker (10. September 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*

Entweder zu fest montiert, oder das Lüfteranschlusskabel (4Pin) nicht richtig dran.



moreply schrieb:


> Das gute ist ich hab ein baugleiches Board hier da pack ich einen  FX4300 drauf und teste dann erstmal was die VRMs so aushalten


Wirklich das gleiche Modell, oder ein minimal anderes? Dieses board gabs, wenn ich mich nicht täusche, nämlich auch mal ohne "FX" im Namen und da ist das Bios gerade in Bezug auf Cell-Menü nämlich anders aufgebaut und legt deutlich höhere Spannungen an.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. September 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*



TraffyLaw schrieb:


> Das Ding kostet Nerven
> 
> Screenshot by Lightshot
> 
> So siehts aus allerdings startet der PC nicht aus welchem Grund auch immer..


Das ist ja blöd. Zuviel Druck kann sein. Wenn es nicht am Lüfterkabel liegt, schmeiß ihn weg....


----------



## TraffyLaw (10. September 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*

Also soll ich ihn jetzt nicht mehr benutzen? Das Ding hat Zeit und Nerven gekostet wenn es ab ist kommt es bestimmt nicht mehr dran  Lüfter drehen sich ganz kurz aber PC bootet nicht


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. September 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*



TraffyLaw schrieb:


> Lüfter drehen sich ganz kurz aber PC bootet nicht


Raus das Ding ...  Schade


----------



## TraffyLaw (10. September 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*

Ok dann bau ich den Boxed Kühler wieder an.. Wirklich schade hmm das liegt jetzt woran genau?

Komisch als ich den Boxed Kühler drangemacht habe ging der PC normal an aber da kam etwas mit BIOS dass die geändert wurden etc. hab mit Standardeinstellungen einfach gestartet
Ist das normal?


----------



## moreply (10. September 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Entweder zu fest montiert, oder das Lüfteranschlusskabel (4Pin) nicht richtig dran.
> 
> 
> Wirklich das gleiche Modell, oder ein minimal anderes? Dieses board gabs, wenn ich mich nicht täusche, nämlich auch mal ohne "FX" im Namen und da ist das Bios gerade in Bezug auf Cell-Menü nämlich anders aufgebaut und legt deutlich höhere Spannungen an.



Hab P34 FX  

Geht der Kühler nicht, schade mit dem ALU ding ist mit OC nicht viel.


----------



## TraffyLaw (10. September 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*

Jaa, mit Boxed Kühler geht alles normal, frage mich aber immer noch woran das liegen kann, dass der Sella Kühler nicht geht und warum wurde das BIOS "resettet", frag ich mich gerade auch


----------



## moreply (10. September 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*

Bau mal nur den Kühler drauf ohne den Lüfter anzustecken.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. September 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*

Schau bitte zuerst,  ob der RAM noch komplett erkannt wird. Das wäre ein Möglichkeit, für die Bios Änderung:
Am einfachsten im Windows taskmanager:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Lass es mit dem Kühler  erstmal sein. Der boxed Lüfter ist erstmal gut genug und Du sollst den Rechner nutzen und nicht nur basteln.
 Lass den Rechner erstmal ein bisschen laufen, ob es keine Fehler gibt. Irgendwas ist da faul, ich denke auch wie der Cleriker, dass der 
Kühler zuviel Druck erzeugt (darum geht er auch so schwer drauf) und dann einige Kontakte der CPU nicht mehr funktionieren. 

Ich  würde testen, was passiert, wenn Du den Lüfter abziehst.
- Rechner ausmachen
- Lüfterstecker am Board abziehen
- Rechner anmachen: Frage, läuft er, oder nicht

Wenn er trotzdem läuft,  mach ihn schnell wieder aus. Läuft er nicht, bau nur den Lüfter vom Sella an und schau, ob er dann läuft. 
Läuft der Rechner  dann, ist der Sella-Kühler untauglich. Läuft der Rechner dann nicht, ist nur der Lüfter defekt.


----------



## TraffyLaw (10. September 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*

Hab schon ausgebaut und den normalen Kühler draufgetan, mache ich morgen oder so, hab keine Nerven mehr für das 

Ich hab Windows 10, wo kann man es dort nachgucken?

Ist das das? Gyazo - 540e7369e4e701c001a5e13478d5f5e3.png


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. September 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*



TraffyLaw schrieb:


> Hab schon ausgebaut und den normalen Kühler draufgetan, mache ich morgen oder so, hab keine Nerven mehr für das
> 
> Ich hab Windows 10, wo kann man es dort nachgucken?


Ist alles gut, Du hast 8GB, 3,3B sind belegt, 4,7GB sind frei. Dann läuft der RAM korrekt. 
Vermutlich ist einfach der Lüfter kaputt, der Kühler lang jahrlang im Keller. Ich habe in
nicht getestet, mein Fehler...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moreply (10. September 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ist alles gut, Du hast 8GB, 3,3B sind belegt, 4,7GB sind frei. Dann läuft der RAM korrekt.
> Vermutlich ist einfach der Lüfter kaputt, der Kühler lang jahrlang im Keller...
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn der Lüfter defekt ist würde er nicht laufen 

Screenshot by Lightshot


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. September 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*

Viele Mainboard fragen ab, ob ein CPU Kühlerlüfter vorhanden ist. Gibt es keinen, bootet das Mainboard nicht. Kann am Lüfter, am Kabel, am Stecker liegen.... 
Der Teufel steckt oft im Detail



moreply schrieb:


> Wenn der Lüfter defekt ist würde er nicht laufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das ist nur verwackelt, da dreht sich nix.


----------



## TraffyLaw (10. September 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*

Aber der Lüfter läuft ja ganz kurz, heißt das trotzdem dass es kaputt sein kann? Gib dir nicht die Schuld  Kann passieren, ist ja jetzt auch nicht so tragisch, der Sella ist ja nur fürs Übertakten gedacht oder?

Der Lüfter ging ja nicht an, hat sich ganz kurz nur gedreht


----------



## moreply (10. September 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Viele Mainboard fragen ab, ob ein CPU Kühlerlüfter vorhanden ist. Gibt es keinen, bootet das Mainboard nicht. Kann am Lüfter, am Kabel, am Stecker liegen....
> Der Teufel steckt oft im Detail



Also das P34 bootet auch ohne Lüfter  

Ich tippe auf zu fest.

@TraffyLaw

Nutzt du die originalen AMD Retention Module?

Sitzt der Kühler auf beiden seiten gleich fest?

CPU richtig im Sockel und fest?

Zieh trotzdem einfach mal den Lüfter Stecker ab und montier den Sella.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. September 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*



TraffyLaw schrieb:


> ist ja jetzt auch nicht so tragisch, der Sella ist ja nur fürs Übertakten gedacht oder?


Vor allem geht es um die Lautstärke. Da wird man doch waaaahnsinnig, wenn der immer 3600 U/min macht.
MÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖ



TraffyLaw schrieb:


> Der Lüfter ging ja nicht an, hat sich ganz kurz nur gedreht


Du kannst den Lüfter einfach testen, wenn Du ihn in den freien  3-PIN Anschluss am Mainboard steckst



moreply schrieb:


> Also das P34 bootet auch ohne Lüfter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Danke. Es wird der verdammte Kühlkörper sein. Ich mag verschraubte Kühler viel lieber.

Aber ohne das Gehäuse zu kennen, und ob man von hinten eine Halteplatte montieren 
kann, kaufe ich nichts anderes. Dann ist jetzt gut, Grafikkarte läuft, CPU läuft, Netzteil läuft
und der 92mm Gehäuselüfter auch. Spiel erstmal würde ich sagen.


----------



## TraffyLaw (10. September 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*

@moreply

Ja

Vermute ich mal, man konnte nichts bewegen

Hab nichts dran geändert vorher, also denk ich mal

Ich mach das mal ein andernmal ist schon spät und muss morgen früh aufstehen  Danke für die Ratschläge


@interessierterUser

Ich denke ich mach erstmal die BIOS Einstellungen, womit mir Cleriker derzeit hilft, das will ich erstmal durch haben, dann guck ich mal ob ich noch Kraft für den Kühler hab


----------



## Cleriker (10. September 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*

Eine Frage:
Berührt der Sella den Aluminiumkühlkörper der Northbridge? Das ist der silberne Kühlkörper unterhalb des CPU Sockels. 
Falls ja, könnte es die CPU schief in den Sockel gedrückt haben. 

Ging die CPU eigentlich leicht in den Sockel? War der Klemmbügel der die CPU in den Sockel schiebt sehr schwer umzulegen? 

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## TraffyLaw (11. September 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*

Meinst du dieses silberne Rechteck? Ich denke es wurde nicht berührt.

Die CPU ging leicht in den Sockel also einmal drauftun und Sockel verschließen, schwer wars nicht, so wie immer halt


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. September 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*



TraffyLaw schrieb:


> Meinst du dieses silberne Rechteck?


Kühlkörper, das ist ein KÜHLKÖRPER (mit bösen Blick am Ohr ziehend)    




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vergessen wir den EKL-Sella, irgendwas stimmt mit dem nicht. Ich versuche so ein Ding zu bekommen, die gibt es ab 5,-€. Wird dauern, hat gerade keine Priorität in meinen Handlungen. Dein Rechner läuft erstmal und das ist ein  "Luxusproblem", naja nicht wirklich, aber irgendwie schon.
AMDs Wraith Cooler: Mehr als nur ein einfacher Boxed-Kuhler

Da ich ebay verachte und nicht nutze kannst Du Dir auch selber einen besorgen, wenn Du einen Zugang hast. Mir ist die "Piratenbucht", wie ich ebay nur noch nenne, zu unsicher etc.
NEU Lufter FAN Heatpipe Kuhler Sockel 754 939 940 AM2 AM3 FM1 FM2+ FX 8320 8350  | eBay
NEU Lufter A10-7870K FAN Heatpipe Kuhler Sockel 754 939 940 AM2 AM3 FM1 FM2+  | eBay
AMD Headpipe Kuhler bis 125Watt  Sockel 754 939 940 AM2 AM3+ FM1 FM2+  | eBay
Heatpipe Kuhler: Sockel 754, 939, 940, AM2,  AM3,  FM1 ---  NEU / OVP  | eBay
http://www.ebay.de/itm/AMD-CPU-Kueh...666708?hash=item3af01f0054:g:MJQAAOSwNJ9Zrven

Den Unterschied zu Deinem Kühler machen die Kupferrohre (Heat Pipes), in denen eine Flüssigkeit über der CPU verdampft und an den Lamellen wieder kondensiert und die Wärme viel besser transportiert, als jedes massive Metall, so wie es Dein Kühler, als reiner Aluminiumblock, macht.  Es kühlt darum erheblich besser und ist gleichzeitig merklich ruhiger. (Das als heutige minimale Physik Lerneinheit  ) Jetzt könnte ich Dir noch den Dampfdruck erklären, Verdampfungsentalphie, ..., aber lassen wir das, angeblich wird Physik ja niemals im realen Leben benötigt. Hach, wenn die alle wüssten...
...


----------



## TraffyLaw (11. September 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*

 Ich nenn es immer noch Rechteck  vielen Dank, das Ding kann ich mir selbst besorgen, das ist wahr, also würd dieser dann besser kühlen und leiser sein?  Wenn du mir dies empfehlst, dann werd ich mir nachher einen bestellen, danke


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. September 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*



TraffyLaw schrieb:


> Wenn du mir dies empfehlst, dann werd ich mir nachher einen bestellen, danke


Warten wir noch auf dem Onkel Cleriker ihm seine Meinung  _(ich sollte weniger Sekt trinken...) 


_


Cleriker schrieb:


> Eine Frage:..


Huhu,

wie stehst Du zu so was, bringt das was? Die ersten Wraith Kühler, noch für den FX -8350
AMD Headpipe Kuhler bis 125Watt  Sockel 754 939 940 AM2 AM3+ FM1 FM2+  | eBay
...


----------



## TraffyLaw (11. September 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*

Hahahah  Ok dann warten wir auf ihm, hab auch schon bisschen Youtube reingeguckt mit dem Kühler, hörte sich laut an, aber weß nicht ob lauter als der Boxed Kühler


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (11. September 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*

Ich will mich hier ja nicht unbedingt mit einklinken ... Aber vermutlich habe ich das hiermit getan 

Erstmal geile Aktion Susi ... Das muss Man"n" dir lassen ... Habe anfangs kurz gezuckt als es um Regeln ging ... ALso das hätte mich ja sehr stark gewundert das man für Hilfe bestraft wird ... Aber sie es drumm ... 

Back to Topic:

Also das iss ja ein Unding, dass die Kiste nicht mehr Startet, wenn ein Kühler Montiert wurde 
Hier hat entweder der Lüfter nen kurzen, oder irgendwas stimmt mit dem Montagesystem (Montagefehler will ich nicht gänzlich ausschließen) nicht. Kann es sein, dass hier entweder am Retention Modul vom AMD selber oder gar vom mitgeliefertem des Kühlers irgendwas auf dem Board aufliegt und was kurz schließt ??? (Die Schutzschaltungen des BeQuiets funktionieren wenigstens  )
Man müsste eben Detailbilder sehen wie der Kühler auf dem CPU ; die Halterung eingeklemmt & das rention Modul am Board befestigt ist, um etwaige Schlüsse ziehen zu können


----------



## TraffyLaw (11. September 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber eigentlich sollte sich nichts aufm Board rumfliegen lassen, haben halt normal montiert, kenn das Problem selber nicht genau  Entweder nochmal probieren oder warten um zu wissen ob der Kühler von der letzten Seite, der AMD Wraith Cooler gut genug ist


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. September 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*



TraffyLaw schrieb:


> ... Entweder nochmal probieren...


Lass es sein, der Effekt des Kühler wiegt das Risiko nicht auf. Klar bringt er was, wenn er aber wirklich zu viel Anpressdruck hat oder irgendwo einen Kurzschluss erzeigt, muss man das nicht nochmal probieren. Den Lüfter solltest Du einfach testen, wenn der kaputt ist, wäre das ein Ansatzpunkt. Mach das mal in Ruhe irgendwann später ...


----------



## TraffyLaw (11. September 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*

Hmm okay.. Dann ist der AMD Kühler wohl die Alternative, wenn er wirklich besser als der Boxed Kühler ist


----------



## thoast3 (11. September 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*

Ist er, allein schon wegen des viel besseren Lüfters ^^
Hat auch mehr Kühlfläche -> niedrigere Temperaturen und leiser


----------



## Cleriker (11. September 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil fÃ¼r die RX 560?*

Hi ihr beiden. 
Ja, der Kühler würde gehen und ist besser als der vorhandene. Die Kühlleistung ist höher, bei wirklich viel Last und daraus resultierend hoher Drehzahl, kann dieser aber auch recht laut werden. Das liegt an den kurzen Flügelblättern. Der Vorteil dieses Angebots ist die Backplate. 
Dieser hier ist mein Geheimtip: klick mich!
Wie ihr optisch bereits feststellt, handelt es sich um einen CoolerMaster-Lüfter, ähnlich der Masterfan preasure/balance designes.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. September 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*



Cleriker schrieb:


> ....


Ich habe diesen bei Jaraffi angefragt, ist aber vermutlich verkauft. Da sieht der Lüfter merklich größer aus.
So einen will ich haben! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TraffyLaw (11. September 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*

Also stehts fest, dass ich mir den holen soll  Von welchem Link jetzt, interessierterUser hat welche und Cleriker einen, soll ich den von Cleriker nehmen @interessierterUser?


----------



## Cleriker (11. September 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*

Das ist ein Wraith der noch aktuellen Generation und absolut zu bevorzugen, aber wie du selbst schon siehst, ist der Aufbau des Kühlers fast identisch, nur der Lüfter ein anderer. Der geht leider für bis zu 25 Euro weg. Vielleicht bekommst du ihn aber auf Grund des Defekts herunter gehandelt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. September 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*



TraffyLaw schrieb:


> Also stehts fest, dass ich mir den holen soll  Von welchem Link jetzt, interessierterUser hat welche und Cleriker einen, soll ich den von Cleriker nehmen @interessierterUser?


Ganz ruhig.... das dauert. Das Ding auf dem letzten Bild ist genau das, was ich suche. 
Die links ein paar Beiträge davor sind ähnliches, wie der Cooler Master Kühler vom Cleriker.
Das sind die alten kleinen mit 65mm Lüfter, etwas besser als Deiner, aber das lohnt auch
nicht.

Hier siehst Du klein gegen groß, nur der große hat Sinn:
AMDs neue Wraith-Kuhler mit FX-8370-CPU kurz ausprobiert [Special der Woche]

Hast Du hier schon Zugriff?
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...fter-vom-fx-8370-oder-8350-a.html#post8487838

...


----------



## TraffyLaw (11. September 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*

Ahh achso, also wird jetzt nach dem gleichen nur in groß gesucht oder wie? Die davor die Links waren jetzt die kleinere Versionen?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. September 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*



TraffyLaw schrieb:


> Ahh achso, also wird jetzt nach dem gleichen nur in groß gesucht oder wie? Die davor die Links waren jetzt die kleinere Versionen?


Genau, besser, aber nicht gut genug.


----------



## TraffyLaw (11. September 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*

Alles klar, ich bedanke mich tiefs herzlich für eure Mühe, vielen Dank


----------



## TraffyLaw (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*

Hey nochmal, wollte nur mal ein Update zu meiner Hardware jetzt geben, hatte es vergessen

Aktueller Status:
Ich habe jetzt durch viele Hilfe ein guten PC bekommen, besitze nun ein FX 8300 den mir interessierterUser mithand eines Shadow Rock LP CPU Kühler von be quiet mir geschickt hat, dafür bin ich sehr dankbar und schätze dies, zudem hab ich noch Hilfe von Cleriker bekommen den CPU ein bisschen zu übertakten durch das BIOS, sprich wir haben die Temperaturen und durch das Cinebench alles ausgewertet und haben Stück für Stück im BIOS den "HT Link Speed" und den "Adjust CPU FSB"so geändert, das es passt. Meine CPU ist leistungstechnisch etwas gesteigert und die Wärme geht dank dem Shadow Rock LP Kühler nicht allzuhoch. Dazu hab ich jetzt auch einen GTX 1050 TI das ich als Geburtstagsgeschenk von meinem Bruder bekommen habe, würde sagen die Hilfe in diesem Forum anzunehmen hat sich gelohnt und werde weiterhin aktiv hier bleiben und bisschen durchgucken was es hier noch alles gibts  Bin komplett durch Zufall in diesem Forum angekommen und freue mich, dass ich es entdeckt habe, soviel Hilfe zu bekommen in einem Forum hate ich bis dato noch nicht und sehe viele weitere nette User hier.
Klar, gibt es noch Upgradepunkte zu meiner Hardware, aber vorher mit einer FX 4300 und einer Onboard Grafikkarte etwas zu machen war sehr anstrengend und bin froh über dem aktuellen Stand den ich erreichen konnte 

Vielen Dank an alle die mir geholfen haben oder es versucht hatten

Grüße


----------



## Threshold (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?*

Das freut mich für dich. Viel Spaß.


----------

